# What did you do FOR your bike today??



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Part of being passionate about cycling for many of us is taking care and maintaining our bikes, from washing to full rebuilds. We have a post your ride pics thread and a what you bought thread.

This is the what did you do for your bike today thread.

Post it up, pics encouraged of course.

My wife did not like the stock colors of her Giant Talon 0W 29er. So I had her pick the color scheme and made it happen.

Tore down bike



















Stripped to bare aluminum then primed.



















6 coats of torque n teal paint, followed by 4 coats of clear





































Reassembled




























Ended up hand polishing a bit as it was a little hazy. Then put on decals. Just waiting on the matching fork decals to show up.





































The MTB stable...aren't pictures fun!


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

If we are talking just today, I finally fixed my front wheel, re-trued, new proper rim strip, and tubeless setup. Trying a different sealer.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I painted mine green this year-had to change the brake and shifter cables anyway. It is tapered shaft crank-pretty easy to pop off, left the seat and fork on, just took the wheels and derailleurs off. Painted it with enamel spray paint, top coated with clear lacquer spray can from the hobby store-done it before-holds up real well.

Only thing I did today was weight it. 35 lbs, pretty heavy for a hardtail. Did some hills today without falling apart(me). Second guessing getting a full suspension. Be nice to get something a lot lighter.

I want to get a match for this-I want to paint my 47 Dodge dump truck this color.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Today I sold my bike's wheelset, doh! New Honzo build in progress and the old ride is getting parted out..


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Went to the store to buy soem new tyre levers (broke 2 last night putting tyre on my super ye oldie Diamondback), walked out with those, and a new cluster and some grips...whops.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I installed carbon cranks on my Hardtail,next is building a wheel set


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Ordered a variety of items on Amazon...tires, lube, maintenance items, etc.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Kicked the **** out of it on a bunch of bony singletrack. Splattered it with muck and picked up a number of new gouges and scratches, then tossed it in back of my truck where it waits for the next beating.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Shimano XT Rear Derailleur Clutch Service*

I pulled the rear derailleur clutch assembly apart for some TLC and a lube job.

Remove 2 mm screws & cover followed by removal of Cam Unit and Chain Stabilizer Unit









Separate Cam Unit and Chain Stabilizer Unit from derailleur back plate 








Spread Friction Spring to remove Clutch Unit 








With Friction Spring spread open, punch Clutch Unit out and lubricate.








Clean derailleur back plate if necessary








Reinstall Cam Unit and Chain Stabilizer Unit onto derailleur back plate and lube Cam assembly








Carefully reinstall Pre-formed "O" ring for cover. 
Reinstall cover and be careful to not pinch Pre-formed "O" ring


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Installed summer rubber. Tubeless. Finally found a technique to seat the bead reliably without using a tube first. Just use straight liquid dish soap instead of soapy water.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I put some air in the tires and
road the hell out of it.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Lets see big list
Installed: New shifters and cables, swapped rear tire to a new one, installed new clips, bottle cages, light system, cleaned the heck out of my chain altho not much point i'm installing a new one next week, installed new grips and bar ends. Also placed another huge order with new cassettes, crank/bb set, new petals, lock set (kryptonite u lock and a chain), new kevlar jagwire brake/shift housings, tons of tools like a torc wrench park alan keys, housing cutters, chain wear indicator, truing stand, work stand, BB tools, semi slick Maxxis tire for my front, a smaller version of my 25 ounce camelBak podiums, new helmet and gloves, full set spare brake pads, new saddle, new pack for my frame and im probally missing a few things overall i probably blew 1500.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I spared its life after the creak I thought was fixed by tightening up the bearing on a pedal wasn't. Pulled, cleaned, torqued, greased and reinstalled everything crank related, and finally discovered it was the *other* pedal that had seemed ok(sheesh!). Right now it's got the Xpedo Spry pedals from my hybrid on it, and weighs almost half a pound less than usual


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

gathering parts for 650b+ wheelset build which will share time with 26+ hoops. Great to own a versatile bike.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I applied Shelter frame protector tape. $30 for 2 big strips is plenty to apply to the down tube and any potential cable rub spots. Application was a breeze and, after a couple of wet rides, there won't be any issues with it coming off.


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

I washed it, and put it inside (because the wife is out) so I can stare at it once in a while. 










Time is an invention...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

weisoseis said:


> I washed it, and put it inside (because the wife is out) so I can stare at it once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being single has its advantages.


----------



## Skarecrow (Feb 15, 2016)

Finished my summer wheels and installed them today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Skarecrow said:


> Finished my summer wheels and installed them today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Skarecrow said:


> Finished my summer wheels and installed them today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Is one Bad bike!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

blue_biker said:


>


What did you strip with?

Really like that color!


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

Changed handlebar height on the Yeti and changed to a shorter stems
on the Voodoo. Pics are pre-changes.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

MASC1104 said:


> ... clean seat...


My regulated pressure-washer turns whites, white.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I rode my roadie on the trainer, took the SS out with the trailer to take the kids to school, then I came home and swapped out my 18t cog with a 16t cog on my SS. The 18 is getting too easy on the hills!


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Caressed her lovingly between my thighs...not too creepily I swear!

Seriously though, just bought her a new fork to try on! Trying out a new X-Fusion Sweep. Have had good experience with their dropper and shocks up to this point but never put one of their forks on my own bike (though I've bombed around on a friends with one and it felt good). She wanted to try something new for this season so I had to oblige.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

pdxmark said:


> What did you strip with?
> 
> Really like that color!


Stripped it with Duplicolor aluminum stripper. It's ok. Took a few coats of it to get it all off. I have used much stronger stuff before which is far easier. But this was readily available. Required 1 full can.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Fork decals came out perfect match.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Looks like you did a great job!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Looks like you did a great job!


X2 very nice, that should keep the wife happy for a minute. 

Awesome job!
BB

Looks factory issued. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Changed brake pads from slightly worn kool stops to new shimano extreme condition, tossed my old chain for a new one same with my cassettes no more skipping on my smallest cog ftw, swapped out my wtb enduro raptor front to a maxxis tread lite dual compound exo semi slick 2.10, swapped my pedals to new larger platforms, swapped my brake cables to a complete jagwire setup, and for the 2nd day in a row forgot the right and cup of my bottom bracket trying to remove it to no avail be back at that tommorow. Place a pair of order to a new xt front derailleur and a gallon of simple green on the way. In few days i'm ordering a new rockshox recon tk solo fork, race face riser bar, stem, seatpost, tubeless conversion kit and the tools I need to install a new fork.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Lets see long list of orders placed 

1x Stan's tubeless conversion kit
1x Orange tubeless sealant with injector
1x Dropper seatpost clamp (just to ditch my qr dont have a dropper yet will soon)
1x Star nut
1X New bottom bracket (somewhat wrecked my new one during a recent crank install works but should be swapped at 17 bucks each doesn't bother me as much as it should)
1x RockShox Recon TK Solo Air 100 fork
1x Race Face Ride XC 1" Riser Handlebar
1x Race Face Ride Stem 60mm 6d rise
1x Star nut setter
1x Crown race tool
1x Jagwire brake kit
2x Spare brake pads for my new bb7's
1x RockShox High-Pressure Shock Pump 
1x Red tubless stems
1x Avid BB7 160mm G3 rotors Mech Brake set
And finally 1 set of WTB Laser *TCS rims laced with Dt spokes and Deore 6 bolt hubs 

Should have all my new parts and tools this week- early next the only things left on my bike after this that's factory finally is my frame (DUH!) seatpost and saddle but I still have a new saddle incoming any day and I will buy a dropper soon. My rides 15 years old and so is my fork so time to upgrade plus i'm more than ready for disks and tubeless I decided on mechs because 1) I dont race 2) i'm not a very fast or hard rider and 3) there only 75 bucks gl getting a solid hydro for that. I had around 800 to upgrade and I wanted the most bang for the buck my wheels wont accept disk atm nor will they accept a 10 speed hub part of a future upgrade so I needed to get that taken care of. My forks are Manitou Magnum R's they've never been serviced completely in 15 years i've owned em and there sluggish and coil might as well drop the stock fork and go air but didn't want to break the bank got those for 200. I've always wanted a riser bar didn't want one to dramatic in length or rise should help with my back pain a bit plus adding a shorter stem. The cables are obvious i'm going from linear to disk currents wont make it but ofc I just bought and put this same kit on a week ago I shoulda saved it woulda saved me 30 bucks. I do realise I didn't need the whole tubeless kit my wheels are tubeless ready I got that kit for free so why not incase I ever swap back to my old wheels not like i'm tossing my brakes, tubes, or really any of it even my old fork will be saved just incase its not every day I can drop over 800 on all this crap. I did "almost" go with a coil version of this fork or gasp a sr suntour coil fork just so I could squeeze in a 160 buck dropper but I weight the pros and cons and frankly I could see no pros going coil over air and I can wait on my dropper I might be able to buy it later this week.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice thesis.

Very complete.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Last week changed rear pads and then yesterday used the White Lightening Easy Clean and cleaned out my rear cassette and chain if all that gunky build up..cassette looks brand neu.


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

a lock for the hitch-mount bikerack, so the whole thing doesn't get stolen


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Put some new Maxxis rubber (Ardent & Ikon) on set of NOBL carbon wheels that showed up on my doorstep at 11 am...had the new tires on and all set up (with a floor pump) in about 20 minutes


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I just got my bike today, but I did do something for her already!

I've got an old comforter tucked away in the closet that doesn't get used. So, it's been put in the trunk of my Jeep so that when my friend and I go riding, the comforter can go between our bikes so they don't scratch each other!


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

Put air in tires


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ An Admirable Achievement


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

What did I do? Well, I threw on my fairly new set of WTB Asym i35/Pro2 EVO 650B wheels, shod with 2.8" Nobby Nics That I built to test for the Parados HT on my Phantom to see how 650B+ works on it. Looks damn aggressive, that's for sure, but will wait and see how the tyres hold up to some hard riding on some rough rocks and such.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Gave it a good thrashing.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I like JB's contribution.


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

2004 gt iDrive 1.0










Bought this bike a couple months ago with a failing front shock. Replaced: 
Front fork- RS SID 120mm
Broke the derailleur last week so: 
Went from 9-10 speed deore in back, new chain/shifter/cableS/cassette
New wheels w xt hubs, painted them too
New tires: minion dhf / bontrager xr4
Dropper seat w remote- Tmars (works great)
Santa Cruz 760 cf handlebars
New 70mm stem

With all these cool paint jobs I'm seeing, it's really putting some ideas in my head except I don't know how to create car-like paint finishes and have them survive the test of rock

Finished product:








(Shameless plug of my other love, which IS getting painted this week)

Weight: 31.8 lbs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LocoToo (Jan 1, 2004)

Just got back my Fox Factory FLOAT 34 150 from a full factory rebuild service and FLOAT air spring upgrade by Suspension Experts. Now if only it would stop raining...


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been riding a 2012 Tallboy Ltc since new. 5.5 inches rear travel. Came with a Fox RP23 shock, and Rockshox Revelation 140 fork. Stock has a 69.5 degree headtube angle. Just ordered a Pike RCT3 Solo air 150 fork, a Fox DPS Evol shock, and a Works Components 1.5 degree angleset headset. Expect delivery of the shock tomorrow. The fork and headset will be a while longer. Can't wait to get everything installed.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

MASC1104 said:


> Changed handlebar height on the Yeti and changed to a shorter stems
> on the Voodoo. Pics are pre-changes.


I love the old Voodoo bikes!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Converted to 1x11; great move I have to say in spite of my original retro-grouch attitude about it. The gear range handles everything that I usually race or ride just fine.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Did some trail prep last weekend for an upcoming trail work weekend. Hauled in erosion control barriers and lumber. Trimmed out the trail corridor. My bike loves new trails.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Today, I took my bike out for a ride after work! I also took her with me to work, since I thought I was going to stop into the bike shop and have them give her a quick once-over to make sure everything is okay after last night's fiddling to get the kickstand off (I had to remove the rear wheel and move the clamp for the front dérailleur).

That's gonna be tomorrow though, I think.


----------



## Sdktm (Dec 20, 2015)

*More air*

Needed more air


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

had a complete 6 mo tune up and cut my seat post to dial in my ride.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Sounds like time well spent.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I hit my first trail today, and when I got home, I gave everything a quick once-over, and a quick wipe down!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Finally got around to shortening the chain and dismantled and cleaned the pulley wheels. There's a lot of lateral play in the wheels, so I priced out what it would cost for a replacement. Because my derailleur is bare bones basic (Shimano Tourney TX55), it'd be cheaper for me to buy a replacement mech. That blew my mind, lol!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

This wasn't as much for my bikes as it is for me, but I came home from work tonight to a package from UPS at the door; my Garmin GPS Handlebar Mount! I immediately hooked it up to my bars and slapped my Garmin Dakota 20 onto it. 

Get her some accessories; bikes love accessories.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Striped her down to noting but frame, seatpost, seat, tool bag, 1 bottle cage, rear mech and crank/bb in prep for new bars, fork, wheels, stem, brakes, front mech, and now new shifters again I busted one of the bolts off this morning dicking around with a new torque wrench. Wont be able to ride her till next week but im buying my new ride tommorow so ol betsie can sit for a few days. And oh got my chain and headset bearings sitting in a simple green bath my headsets never been apart before the bearings were not pretty but they work.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Ordered it some gifts, and lubed its chain.
Not sure who owns who around here, sometimes.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Put new chain on. If weather report is half correct, there won't be much riding next few days due constant rain, so I guess fitting new tires is another thing on "still to do list", and it's done for this summer then


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Went With The Maxxis Color Series (Limited Edition)*


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Strapped a piece of an old tire to her underbelly for the rock gardens, then rode her like I stole her down a-line/peppergrass trail up in Whittier/turnbull. So fun today! Side note: women carrying babies should not be listening to their iPod while hiking looking at their feet. Right of way doesn't count if you get knocked off the cliff to your death, lady


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

After a day or trails, I took her to my LBS and had them perform their free 30-day/ 30-mile tuneup that comes with any new bike from them. 

I also bought her some accessories while I was there; Pedals and a Cycle Computer!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Told her that I loved her as I massaged her fork legs.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

^ LOL

I recently busted my rear derailleur on a $100 stick. Make that a $150 stick, as I upgraded to a Saint short cage rear derailleur. Hoping the compact RD helps me avoid hits on baby-heads, logs, etc.


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

I crashed it face first into a tree. 

We still aren't talking, mostly because I am too busy picking bark out of my face, neck, and shoulder.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Noticed I was losing air in the rear yesterday. You know when you make a sharp turn and your rear tire goes flub flub flub and makes your ass wiggle. I used an old spoke to check the level through the valve stem and they were bone dry, so I added 2 oz of Stans Front and Rear, as I somehow brainfarted doing it earlier this spring.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Tidied up my cables!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Your handlebars are getting crowded.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DrumsXO said:


> Tidied up my cables!
> 
> View attachment 1070376


Put some clear protective tape on the areas of contact otherwise the cables will rapidly rub the finish off the frame.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Your handlebars are getting crowded.


Yeah, I know. I've got a flashlight for when I ride around town at night after work, a computer, and a mount for my Garmin when I'm Geocaching and riding at the same time.



Hawg said:


> Put some clear protective tape on the areas of contact otherwise the cables will rapidly rub the finish off the frame.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

My gt is finally done for the moment, outside of some $$ tubeless rims-- so onto my other project, the backup bike: 
2010 Trek 4500 hardttail 
- converted from 7-9 speeds (partly out of necessity cassette was not comparable with new rim-- sucks I actually LOST 2 teeth on the big ring with this haha)
-new shifter/chain/cassette
-disk brake set/levers from Peak
-syncros big box 26x14 disc brake rims with shimano deore hubs
-2.0 tires bontrager lt3/ tioga xc factory
-new raceface 725mm handle bar
-Easton 55mm stem

-still have the rockshox Judy but looking for an upgraded shock.. If anyone has one for sale with 120mm travel let me know! 

I forgot to eat and passed out in my garage while working lol, gf got scared... I'm in the hospital rn but will post pics tomorrow


----------



## FlyFishingRI (May 13, 2016)

Set of new tires, went with DHR II's front and rear and am LOVING them. I blew two tubes trying to get them on my wheels so next will be going tubeless. lol


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2016)

oogling over new hubset for the pumkin.

Buy White Industries XMR Hub - Front - Purple (White Industries XMR Hubs) from www.AVT.Bike


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

FlyFishingRI said:


> Set of new tires, went with DHR II's front and rear and am LOVING them. I blew two tubes trying to get them on my wheels so next will be going tubeless. lol
> View attachment 1070482


I had a real hard time getting my minions on too.. I thought it was just me or the extra rim tape I used lol


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I just wrapped my cables at the points where they contact the frame, with electrical tape so they don't wear off the finish on the frame.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

DrumsXO said:


> I just wrapped my cables at the points where they contact the frame, with electrical tape so they don't wear off the finish on the frame.


That might not work because the cable housings and tape will still be moving back and fourth against the painted frame; it has to be applied to the frame itself. I'd almost be tempted to use the clear tape that hockey players use to keep their socks up. I never did it on my bike (the thought never even crossed my mind) and the cable housings did eventually rub through the paint on the head tube.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

MCHB is correct. If your objective to to protect the paint finish, you must apply the protection directly to the frame. Depending on the application, I use 3M 8671 or 8672. One is thicker than thew other. I can't remember which.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Swapped out my 20T cog for a 22T for tomorrow's ride.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

MCHB said:


> That might not work because the cable housings and tape will still be moving back and fourth against the painted frame; it has to be applied to the frame itself. I'd almost be tempted to use the clear tape that hockey players use to keep their socks up. I never did it on my bike (the thought never even crossed my mind) and the cable housings did eventually rub through the paint on the head tube.





Cleared2land said:


> MCHB is correct. If your objective to to protect the paint finish, you must apply the protection directly to the frame. Depending on the application, I use 3M 8671 or 8672. One is thicker than thew other. I can't remember which.


Honestly, I only did it because someone on here told me to. Well, they told me to use clear tape, but I didn't like the way it looked. I really don't mind if the cable wears off a bit of the finish... It's a bike; it's gonna get scratched and what not.

Hell, if it's dirty and scratched; you're not riding it!


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I touched up some paint scratches and relubed the chain.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

DrumsXO said:


> Honestly, I only did it because someone on here told me to. Well, they told me to use clear tape, but I didn't like the way it looked. I really don't mind if the cable wears off a bit of the finish... It's a bike; it's gonna get scratched and what not.


Sometimes cable rub will get so bad that it can erode through the metal and compromise the frame integrity.

You may also want to reconsider the routing that you used for your shifter cables. The way you did it looks neater, but the cable rub can be severe. If you route the shifter on the left bar around the head tube to the right side it will not press on the head tube. Similarly on the other side.

I use a rubberized tape from 3M to protect the frame on areas where cable rub is going to be unavoidable. Both to protect the frame, and to keep the bike as quiet as possible. I am a little OCD about having a quiet bike.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

I replaced/upgraded the busted XT Shadow+ read derailleur on my bike with a Saint short cage. It works great so far on my 1x 11-36 setup. I also changed out my 30T chain ring for an oval ring from Wolftooth. Finally, used my old 30T ring to convert my spare bike to a 1x setup. Lots of wrenching, not much riding this weekend, which is typical for me. I do most of my riding on weeknights.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Added new juice to the tires.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Mentor said:


> Sometimes cable rub will get so bad that it can erode through the metal and compromise the frame integrity.
> 
> You may also want to reconsider the routing that you used for your shifter cables. The way you did it looks neater, but the cable rub can be severe. If you route the shifter on the left bar around the head tube to the right side it will not press on the head tube. Similarly on the other side.
> 
> I use a rubberized tape from 3M to protect the frame on areas where cable rub is going to be unavoidable. Both to protect the frame, and to keep the bike as quiet as possible. I am a little OCD about having a quiet bike.


All I actually did regarding routing was use a couple of zipties to keep them from sticking out so far away from the bike. I didn't actually disconnect and reroute any of them.

Is there any other tape that you can recommend besides something that's obnoxiously expensive? The 3M 8671 that someone recommended costs like $100+ for a roll... **** that! It's tape, for Christ's sakes!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Mentor said:


> Sometimes cable rub will get so bad that it can erode through the metal and compromise the frame integrity.


I seriously doubt it. Maybe hypothetically over decades of riding in gritty conditions, but this is not something anyone needs to be concerned about under real world conditions. And if there's enough abrasion going on to eat through a frame, do you really think it won't also eat through a piece of tape?

DrumsXO - I recommend just not worrying about it. 25+ years and many bikes, I can't say cable rub has ever reared it's head as any sort of issue whatsoever. I don't know anyone else that worries about it either. Remember: it's a mtn bike, not a show car. Being pretty won't make it ride any better.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

slapheadmofo said:


> I seriously doubt it. Maybe hypothetically over decades of riding in gritty conditions, but this is not something anyone needs to be concerned about under real world conditions. And if there's enough abrasion going on to eat through a frame, do you really think it won't also eat through a piece of tape?
> 
> DrumsXO - I recommend just not worrying about it. 25+ years and many bikes, I can't say cable rub has ever reared it's head as any sort of issue whatsoever. I don't know anyone else that worries about it either. Remember: it's a mtn bike, not a show car. Being pretty won't make it ride any better.


I'm also on the side of not worrying about it, but if you choose to, try helicopter tape. Easily removed and can be done once twice a year. Keeps the frame protected. My $.002

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

A quick Google image search will pull up several images that might make one pause to reconsider protecting your frame from cable rub, an example below. I personally had a fork crown ruined by it; lesson learned. It is an insidious problem, you often don't notice the damage until it is irreparably done. The solutions are easy and cheap, why not take the precaution?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DrumsXO said:


> Is there any other tape that you can recommend besides something that's obnoxiously expensive? The 3M 8671 that someone recommended costs like $100+ for a roll... **** that! It's tape, for Christ's sakes!


The 3M tape is what I use for frame protection tape. Just use duct tape.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

LaloKera said:


> I but if you choose to, try helicopter tape.


That's what the suggested 3M tape is.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I just bought some 3M Scotchgard Paint Protection Film off of eBay. An article I read recommended using it to protect from cable rub, and it's a hell of a lot more affordable than 3M 8671 is...


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Lets see quite a lot considering this morning my mountain was nothing but a frame, headset cups, bb/crank, and rear derailleur. Here a list of what I did do to both bikes.

MTB: Installed new rock shock air solo silver 100mm fork, a small mucky nutz front fender, fsa headset, avid bb7 160 mm brakes, raceface race bars/stem, deore shifter pods, cateye enduro computer, jagwire sealed brake/shifter housings/cables, xt front derailleur, xt trail pedals, wtb saddle, origin seatpost clamp, made a chain stay protector from one of my 2 no longer needed innertubes, and wtb frequency wheels setup as tubeless my front wheel took 2 tries with my floor pump my rear was a 6 try and a 30 buck fitting for my air compressor just to get it to seat. Got plans within the next 2-3 weeks of adding a ks lev 125 dropper, adding a remote lockout for my fork, swapping to a 2x10 tranny and upping my front rotor to 180mm.

Road: Just got it off my brother so quick safety check, replaced the shift cables, swapped the stock saddle for my spare, swapped his wireless computer with dead batts for my old wired cateye enduro 8 computer, and got a nice blood blister trying to remove the junk stock pedals. After the trouble I had removing my mtbs bb a month ago the roads going to a shop to get its pedal off I got replacements w/ toe clips.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DrumsXO said:


> The 3M 8671 that someone recommended costs like $100+ for a roll... **** that! It's tape, for Christ's sakes!


I bought two rolls of actual 3M brand 8 mil and 14 mil for $72 (for both) on Amazon about a year ago. I wouldn't pay $100 a roll.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

I bought a new set of XT brakes to replace my leaky Elixir 9's.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> I bought two rolls of actual 3M brand 8 mil and 14 mil for $72 (for both) on Amazon about a year ago. I wouldn't pay $100 a roll.


I think the stuff that I bought should work well. It's used as a "bra" for the bumpers of cars to protect them from rock hits.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I mowed the lawn so I can ride the bike tomorrow without feeling guilty about my sad looking yard.


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

Well not today, but last night. Wiped her down thoroughly, gave her a good cleaning, & lubed the chain. Got her all ready for the ride today and then the rain came.....


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Wrapped my chainstay with hockey tape first; electrical tape second.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

DrumsXO said:


> Wrapped my chainstay with hockey tape first; electrical tape second.
> 
> View attachment 1070969


Nice!! I did duck tape 1st, then electrical tape ;-)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

targnik said:


> Nice!! I did duck tape 1st, then electrical tape ;-)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> #1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


Initially I wrapped it with a double strip of an old t-shirt I cut up, and started wrapping it with electrical tape. Then I ran out of tape and went rummaging for my unopened roll. That's when I found the roll of hockey tape and thought it would be better than the t-shirt.

In hindsight, the t-shirt might have been better for sound dampening. I can redo it later if I decide to.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

nachomc said:


> I mowed the lawn so I can ride the bike tomorrow without feeling guilty about my sad looking yard.


lol, yet another reason to love the desert sw, no lawns to mow!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

What the heck I'll throw her in here too  Put my new bike together, upgraded saddle/grips/pedals/bottle cage - First time doing this, my buddy helped me out so we had some brews in the process fun way to end the day! :thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*9Point8 Fall line*

Just got my 9Point8 Fall line dropper post yesterday, install was easy as it gets, construction/finish is superb, action is very nice and best it's easy to remove from the frame if needed. Really looking forward to the flow this should help restore on the trails instead of needing to stop and lower/raise my post when needed.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Applied my new 3M Scotchgard Paint Protective Film to the areas of cable contact on my frame.



















You can see where the cable started wearing off the finish before I got this stuff. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

A few easy things, finish my cockpit on my road bike - added the bottle cage (finally) to my MTB -odd place man I tell ya!- new saddle bags for both -I realized carrying my huge multi-tool in my pack might not be the wisest, and attached a pump to the frame on the road bike. Tomorrow some much needed cleaning/maintenance for the MTB. 

Sorry if too many pics :thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got it filthy dirty. Bath time in the morning.


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

Rode and cleaned it afterwards


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Disassembled the upper pivots, cleaned, inspected, lubricated the pivot bearings.

Re-assembled, torqued and it's ready for the next ride tomorrow.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hawg said:


> I got it filthy dirty. Bath time in the morning.


Bathing complete!

Gonna go ride it tomorrow and get it all dirty again. :skep:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Same here but no ride tomorrow.... she does look brand new


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

New shoes for everyone! Sort of...

Hybrid got a new pair of Saints:








MTB got the front rim retaped with Gorilla tape and a Nobby Nic Evo Snakeskin "TL-E" installed(Easy is no joke-took a minute to get the bead over the rim, but aired up instantly with a floor pump, and I even rode it around for a few minutes with no sealant):








I like the XR3 Team Issues, but am used to NNs, and felt like I could use more bite for the twisties, especially on speedy downhills, and tight corners on fast, flowy XC trails:







About the same volume on the 2.2" XR3 and much more aggressive 2.25" NN, and the NN only weighs 37g more. Win-win:thumbsup:


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

Having noticed that the Shimano cup and cone bearings were assembled a little tight on the thru axle rear hub of my new RMB Thunderbolt back when I trued the crooked wheel, I set about taking a rainy day to fix that and possibly more. When I shifted the gears to small-small for removing the wheel, I noticed the chain was so slack it looked like a suspension bridge. A quick look in the blue book confirmed the chain might be too long. I used the chain hook from my Topeak mini tool to see how the chain would look with three links removed - the mandatory pair plus another for the quick link. There would still be double bends in the chain at each pulley when the big/big gears were used, so I removed the links. Then, what the heck, what a great time to soak the chain in degreaser to give it a better clean than the cleaning tool did when it was new and I was converting to Clean-ride With the chain removed I was able to see how smooth and precise the bottom bracket worked.

I was shocked to see how the lock nuts took next to nothing to release. WTF? I had decided to service the hub bearings on the low- time bike while I was at it. The bearings had also felt tighter on one part of the rotation, so I wanted to check it out. It was bad enough that it felt like the hub axle was bent or something. I was pleased to find that the bearings on one side were caged. This made reassembly go much faster. The bearings easily popped out of the cage for cleaning. I forget which side's bearings I was cleaning, but when I noticed a small piece of chrome plating in the shop towel, you can bet it made me take a close look at every bearing. Found nothing unusual.

About this time I noticed the weather and forecast had changed for the better and I set about efficiently putting it all back together and lubing the chain so I could go for a ride. The hub bearings now worked smoothly! I wonder if it was that chrome plating that caused the issues? Of course there was brake rub now, so I used a new aquisition, the Hayes disk brake feeler gauge to adjust. OMG perfect the first try - awesome!

Then I got to ride. My bike and I had a fantastic day

Glen


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

gpeden said:


> Having noticed that the Shimano cup and cone bearings were assembled a little tight on the thru axle rear hub of my new RMB Thunderbolt back when I trued the crooked wheel...


And all of this was found on a 'new bike'?

A chain too long on a new bike?


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> And all of this was found on a 'new bike'?
> 
> A chain too long on a new bike?


Yes and yes To be fair, the decision to shorten the chain by the two links might have been a little tough for the builder. In fact one of those "wide to skinny" links might be a good idea to go half way. Now it's a little tight, but still OK on the large/large gearing, but I never go there anyway. I suspect that the decision to go with cartridge bearings by a bike manufacturer might be partly do to the reduction in assembly time, because it is a little tedious to get cup and cone just right.

I am only in my third year back into biking. The first year I used/trusted the LBS for that bike. Last year with my new hard tail, I made the decision to dive in and buy the few specialty tools needed to do everything. Then on my second ride I found the front disk brake mount loose enough that it moved inward and was striking the spokes of the disk! That was definitely an LBS "oopsie". I also couldn't believe they let the bike out the door with such a wobbly rear wheel. But again, I wanted to learn to do this myself, so rather than ask them to fix, I did it. On that bike, the hub bearings were also too tight and on the rear wheel there was even some piece of something in there to make it bind. I brought the wheels in for them to fix and saw how patience and TIME were needed to get it just right, which they didn't. That coupled with the fact that the axle skewer on that type of hub actually tightens up the cup and cones, I can understand how bike shops and manufacturers strive only to get it close, with too tight being more desirable than too loose. And most customers won't notice the difference. So last year I learned not to trust anyone under 60 to work on my bike and not to worry about it  Just take it on and move along. Also, what was amazing to me was that the freehub bolt took NO EFFORT to loosen off and I'm pretty sure that was a factory issue. When I sold that pristine bike last month I was able to say that it was in way better shape than when I bought it

So this year's new f/s bike still uses the cup and cone, but the thru-axle now frees me from the tedious compression caused by hub skewers. And like last year, when I spin the wheels, they go and go and go

Glen


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, instead of riding, I replaced my new and defective Nobby Nic with the XR3 Team Issue that I took off yesterday 







On the brighter side, I guess my bike's 37g lighter again...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

gpeden said:


> So this year's new f/s bike still uses the cup and cone, but the thru-axle now frees me from the tedious compression caused by hub skewers. And like last year, when I spin the wheels, they go and go and go


I haven't run cup n cone hubs for years, but you will learn to adjust them within a hair's breath of being loose so the tightened skewer set's them perfectly. It will be a lost art before long. I still enjoy playing with them on friends bikes though. When they're set up correctly, they're great.

Congratulations on learning to take care of your own maintenance and service needs. It will pay dividends in both personal satisfaction and money saved. Stay in touch with your LBS and buy them beer from time to time, even if you don't give them any work. There might be a day when they can help you out. They will remember you.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Hawg said:


> I got it filthy dirty. Bath time in the morning.


so you rode it hard and put away dirty??!! shame for shame.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

does it count i'm awaiting new hubs and spokes for the P L U S wheelset??


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

5:10 impact lows and nrg tasters choice today 


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I decided I needed a little more impact resistance for my trip to Blue Knob, PA next weekend.
(up from an Ardent 2.4, which has been moved to the rear)








Still not going 29+.

-F


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Pic to add to my previous post

Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

OwenM said:


> Well, instead of riding, I replaced my new and defective Nobby Nic with the XR3 Team Issue that I took off yesterday
> View attachment 1072152
> 
> On the brighter side, I guess my bike's 37g lighter again...


Shwalbe seem to be having a lot of issues lately. My LBS is having a hard time mounting several Shwalbes without having them delaminate. A look very similar to yours here.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> Shwalbe seem to be having a lot of issues lately. My LBS is having a hard time mounting several Shwalbes without having them delaminate. A look very similar to yours here.


I love Nobby Nics once they're on the bike, but have had nothing but problems getting them there. They tightened up on the Performance line's ERD with the 2015- model(-2014 worked fine for me), and I've even had to use a metal trim tool to get them on my Arch EX rims after breaking half a dozen tire levers, and ended up gouging up my rim tape, scratching a rim, etc. Another of the 2015s had a damaged bead, and blew off the rim after mounting, too. I wasn't 100% sure that wasn't my fault, so just trashed that tire, since it was cheap, anyway. 
Either way, it's been a huge PITA, and I don't understand why they'd intentionally make their beads so tight that they won't go on what are likely some of the most popular aftermarket rims on the planet. They're generally run with tubeless tires, though, so maybe that has something to do with it. I certainly had no problem mounting this "Tubeless Easy" version. 
I talked to one of Schwalbe's USA people yesterday, describing the problem with the new tire and the Performance ones before. 
I think he was pretty straight up with me. Said they were having "some" reports of problems, though "this isn't a conversation I'm having every day", but told me about one of their warranty guys that he rides with recently having a problem with one of his tires, too.
He was taking notes, and said that it would be brought up in a meeting later in the day. 
I'm supposed to go through the warranty process with CRC since they're not a US dealer, and I've already emailed and told them that I do want a replacement, so will see how that goes. If I have problems with another one, I'm going to have to call it quits with NNs and Schwalbe tires in general. Maybe my rims and those Performance models were just a bad match, but this latest issue is building a negative association with the brand for me. Patience is something I already struggle with, and I don't need my fun hobby being clouded by constant hassle and unnecessary frustration, especially when I can slap a XR4 on the front tomorrow with little fear of complications(can't get XR4s on sale for $44, though!).

On topic: today I ditched the Isoform bar and grips on my FX 7.5 and replaced them with Ergon GP3s on a Ritchey bar I had sitting around, and cut down to ~620mm. Curious to see how I like the bar ends...


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

OwenM said:


> Said they were having "some" reports of problems


Which is amusing as I watch two NN's do the same exact thing when watching the mechanic trying to mount one right after the other. The look on the mechanics face and the manager face while asking if they should remove the others from the shelf was priceless!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Not seeing any mention of this in the Wheels and Tires forum, or even the dedicated NN thread
I sent the above pic, plus another with the tire rotated 180 degrees on the rim to avoid any speculating about my tubeless install or the valve stem being part of the problem. CRC has already given me a new order #, and is shipping a replacement with no hassle.
If that one turns out to be defective, too, I'll send both tires to Schwalbe in case it'll help finding the source of the problem. Hopefully that won't be necessary!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Painted my stem cap with flat black primer, lol. It's the stock cap, but the GT branding all over it annoyed my OCD

...err...I guess without a before picture it looks like any other stem cap, but it looks much nicer than it did!


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Cut my stem tube down a lot just 2 10 mm spacers I had about 35mm of spacers on prior much happier, installed a new M785 xt 26-38 2x10 crankset onto my 9 speed setup, shortened my chain 6 links everything running butter smooth love the crankset, and swapped my tool bag to a new smaller one.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

OwenM said:


> Not seeing any mention of this


I'll provide you more links, but understand that the delamination issue happening with Shwalbe tires is not just an MTB issue.






In over 18 years of MTB, I can''t ever remember an MTB tire company having delamination issues. More people in the motorcycle world are seeing this issue on a larger scale than MTB users. Shwalbe moto tires are no longer sold in the states retail stores because of this delamination issue.



Motovespa entry 2013 by nebulae said:


> The problem is that the tyres are delaminating.
> ie the rubber grip is coming away from the main body of the tyre.
> Schwalbe are staying quiet on the matter which is whats getting everybodys back up.
> Would i use their tyres?
> NO !!


I've been witnessing this issue with Shwalbe for close to a year and a half now. And it was an issue before I found out about the issue.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

My bike like to go up the mountains. That's what I did for my bike today!


----------



## Josruu (Dec 18, 2015)

Cleaned Ariel (Saracen Ariel) and tuned her gears and checked all the bushings etc


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Cleaned it, swapped the 29er wheelset back to 27+, aired up the tires and rode it!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

One of my old man's golfing buddies gave me a couple of bike tires with curiously teeny little knobs! While there's no way that I would trust them as a front tire, I decided to throw the 2.35" one on to test out as a rear. I'd be lying if I said I didn't have doubts, but I'll find out tomorrow if it's a yay or nay! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hung another wet shirt from the bars to dry.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

MCHB said:


> One of my old man's golfing buddies gave me a couple of bike tires with curiously teeny little knobs! While there's no way that I would trust them as a front tire, I decided to throw the 2.35" one on to test out as a rear. I'd be lying if I said I didn't have doubts, but I'll find out tomorrow if it's a yay or nay! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1074058


My daughter runs those on her bike. Man it seems to roll for ever and pretty damn good grip on hardpack.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I put a homemade chain guide on her to keep her chain from slapping around so much. We'll see how it works.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I stopped at both my LBS, as well as Wal-Mart today and picked up some things for the bike. 

Here, we've got some supplies for cleaning and maintaining it.








And here, we've got a new seat and a pair of locking grips to put on her!


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Reduced PSi from 33 to 30 (tubes)..feels like a new bike.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Put new brake pads on and dismantled, cleaned and rebuilt the rear hub. When one's hub sounds like rubbing rim brakes, it's probably time to show them some love! The difference is like night and day, lol. 

Freewheel's a bit creaky though, so that could probably use a once over at some point...or like...replacement.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> I've been witnessing this issue with Shwalbe for close to a year and a half now. And it was an issue before I found out about the issue.


Ehhh. That's not very confidence-inspiring.
Finally got around to swapping the front to the replacement NN, just now. 
Mounted and sealed up no problem like before, but I guess that doesn't mean much. 
If things go well, I'll be doing the longest ride I've ever done in the morning, so hope this doesn't turn out to have been a bad idea!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Doubled my water capacity. My rides are getting longer with a lot of climbing and I'm trying to avoid riding with a hydration pack. It worked out good because the straps for the top mounts rest just above the brake mount, removing any possibility that they might slide down the fork (which would be bad!) To keep tension on the bottles, I run the cages fairly tight (I bend them inwards), but anyway I'll test it out tomorrow and see how things go! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

Gave them both a bath...no not bubble bath either.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

MCHB said:


> Doubled my water capacity. My rides are getting longer with a lot of climbing and I'm trying to avoid riding with a hydration pack. It worked out good because the straps for the top mounts rest just above the brake mount, removing any possibility that they might slide down the fork (which would be bad!) To keep tension on the bottles, I run the cages fairly tight (I bend them inwards), but anyway I'll test it out tomorrow and see how things go! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1075121
> 
> View attachment 1075122


And I thought my water bottle cage was in an odd place  never seen that before, but I can see you will need it w/out a pack.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> And I thought my water bottle cage was in an odd place  never seen that before, but I can see you will need it w/out a pack.


I can't take credit for the idea; I lurk in and got the idea from the bikepacking section.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Ordered parts, and starting prepping both bikes for a downhill park trip.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I just washed, lubed and waxed it today:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Gave it a rest while I took a hike


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Built her a new wheel.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I rode her hard, just like she likes.


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Gave it a rest while I took a hike


Wow! So much water on Vernal Falls. I miss Yosemite!

Looks like you did panorama to half dome eh? That's a nice 16 mi trek


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

jfudge02 said:


> Wow! So much water on Vernal Falls. I miss Yosemite!
> 
> Looks like you did panorama to half dome eh? That's a nice 16 mi trek


That's actually lower Yellowstone Falls, we did the Clear Lake Loop which is only about five miles. That was more than enough for my ten year old daughter.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Installed a 2 piece rotor , and started prepping them for the bike park this weekend


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> That's actually lower Yellowstone Falls, we did the Clear Lake Loop which is only about five miles. That was more than enough for my ten year old daughter.


Oh wow silly me, I've been to both. Haha..


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Made my own bike rack from my hitch rack that rarely gets used. The mount for fat bike is interchangeable between 100x20, 100x15, 110x15, and 150x15. It's extremely versatile and well built. Wife's is just a 9mm QR


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Like ^
Simple and effective.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I like that rack idea, pretty sweet. Giving me ideas.

But for now, I got a fork mount in my van, little dremel grinding on it so it can go back and forth between fat and normal forks. No more having to go real slow around corners so my bike doesn't fall over.










And now my wife no longer believes I got a cheapish used minivan just for being easier with the kids lol. Cargo space has been taken over hehe.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Put on a new bar and grips and cleaned it for photos


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

No pics yet simply because I haven got the parts yet there in the mail but nailed a steal on ebay im current running a 2x9 tranny well for 86.49 with shipping I got a new takeoff deore shadow+ 10 speed rear mech, front/rear shifters (was a set no choice) a new kmc chain and a 11-36 10 speed shimano cassettes. Add in 24.98 and I got a used SRAM XX1 X-Sync 36 Tooth 104mm BCD chainring plus ordered a set of steel bolts gonna match this to my shimano xt crank yes its a 104 bcd crank I already have a bash guard for it if i feel like using it. I felt like going 36 because I do alot of road riding to sure I could keep the 26/38 crank setup and would be smart considering I tend to ride road more than trail alot but I want a 1x10 someday ill swap to 1x11 when i find a deal like I did for my 1x10 and have the green for it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

new pedals...


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I noticed on a ride after work tonight that the remote lockout for my fork wasn't locking all the way. After the ride, I adjusted the cable and now it's working again! 

I also moved the remote itself to a new location on my bars to see if I like it, but that's more for me than it was the bike.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

New tires and sealant for my HT rig.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Long day stripped my bike down to the frame leaving my rear derailleur, seatpost, bottle cages and brakes hooked up only cleaned the hell out it regreased everything then reassembled with my new xx1 36 t chainring a race face bash over it leaving my front derailleur and shifter off and where they belong on the pos steel frame bike you can see in the background im building for commuting since I will get a 30-32t chainring when I wear this one out. 

Now running a 1x10 was 2x9 for quite some time a quick road/offroad test loop shows me everything works great I may yank that bash gaurd off though my chain is making noise with it trying to squeeze in it fits but when i'm on my 11t i'm getting extra noise. Overall as she is shes weighing in at a trim(ish) 28 lbs for a aluminum alloy 26" bike with no carbon.


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

Bahamut2119 said:


> Long day stripped my bike down to the frame leaving my rear derailleur, seatpost, bottle cages and brakes hooked up only cleaned the hell out it regreased everything then reassembled with my new xx1 36 t chainring a race face bash over it leaving my front derailleur and shifter off and where they belong on the pos steel frame bike you can see in the background im building for commuting since I will get a 30-32t chainring when I wear this one out.
> 
> Now running a 1x10 was 2x9 for quite some time a quick road/offroad test loop shows me everything works great I may yank that bash gaurd off though my chain is making noise with it trying to squeeze in it fits but when i'm on my 11t i'm getting extra noise. Overall as she is shes weighing in at a trim(ish) 28 lbs for a aluminum alloy 26" bike with no carbon.


Saw this pretty rig at the TVR today! looked boss

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Installed KS eten dropper
New carbon spacers in stem
Flipped stem from negative drop to positive!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I fed it 10 miles of singletrack. It gets hungry.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Installed new pedals, swapped wheels between bikes, and both bikes are now tubeless


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cicch95 said:


> Installed KS eten dropper
> New carbon spacers in stem
> Flipped stem from negative drop to positive!
> 
> ...


Nice!
I think your post is mounted backwards. The cable should be running up the back of it and not the front, me thinks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

stared @ it.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> I think your post is mounted backwards. The cable should be running up the back of it and not the front, me thinks.


No sir! That is the way the Eten mounts!


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Inner pad on the rear brake started rubbing a tiny bit, had to reset them. Also adjusted my hand controls. It's a new bike


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Hopped on it, putt 'er in full squishy mode..rode up and down the street and off the curb..I am happy for a few hours.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

blue_biker said:


> Made my own bike rack from my hitch rack that rarely gets used. The mount for fat bike is interchangeable between 100x20, 100x15, 110x15, and 150x15. It's extremely versatile and well built. Wife's is just a 9mm QR


That's pretty cool..perhaps get some of those straps to lock down the rear wheels onto the frame


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cicch95 said:


> No sir! That is the way the Eten mounts!


Ahh a skeptic I was you proved me wrong. I looked it up and you're right it is cable forward mounted. First dropper I've seen in that configuration. My apologies Sir.

Nice looking ride BTW.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice looking ride BTW.


Thanks! I love the Eten so far! I have only done about 27 miles but it is awesome!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Rode it and washed the mud off afterwards


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Installed a big new 203mm rotor.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Harold said:


> Installed a big new 203mm rotor.


I love big brakes and have had a 203 up front on the past few bikes, good stuff.

For the bike I deep cleaned the drive-train and lubed her up for weekend fun.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Put Spring tires on my AM mule

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

Purchased new gear to protect myself of the intense awesomeness this soon to be ebike/downhiller will be dishing out.




























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Took it from this... 


To this...


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

I contacted my insurer and inquired about increasing coverage beyond 2K for my new Thunderbolt before I start a camping vacation next week. Gathered receipts for the bike, dropper, seat, and pedals - scanned and sent off to them


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I just ordered an e13 TRS+ 9-44 11speed cassette for it to make my inexpensive Eagle clone drivetrain. That along with my 26t Absolute Black chainring and I will have a slightly lower climbing gear and almost the same top gear as if I were running Eagle with a 30t chainring which is what comes on the Hightower now


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Before my ride today I put air in the tires and shocks. But I also lubed the chain and the derailleurs and pedals and wiped the brake rotors clean (they weren't too dirty).


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Installed a Specialized Command Post LT dropper 125mm, goatlink and Cateye Velo 7. Some of that was for me too!


----------



## Frank Fields (Jul 1, 2015)

Carbon & some better brakes for the wife's bike. Great deal from chain reaction on the bars and stem. EBay on the brakes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

I changed my Revelation fork from 120mm to 130mm, now to test ride it tonight. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

There was and everywhere. So it got a much needed bath.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Air up the tires. It doesn't look so sad now.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

A little Race Face Carbon 1X with ceramic BB now boarding.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Got my new chain in the mail today, cassette will be here Tuesday


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Took it out and rode it!


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

Changed the seat height. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ How much did you change it?


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

Added an extra mount in prep for a digital speedometer. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Built a chainring (For snience!)

A few things to tweak, but the fact that it even works makes me happy! 16 gauge mild steel, 26 tooth 64 BHC. Only took 7 hours, lol! There was drilling...and grinding...and lathing...and filing...and more filing...and more filing...oh my how there was filing... :thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Not today, last week took it on a short, but nice holiday in Colorado ;-)


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Bought it.
2017 Santa Cruz Hightower 27+
Should be here this week


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Ordered up some Shimano XT hubs and a set of SUNRingle MTX33 rims..... IN WHITE!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Lubed them up... Now I'll have to toss a coin to see whom I take out o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

Ran a test mock up of future upgrades.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Cleaned it , inspected my road bike and prepped it for the week. Inspected my kids bikes, found a cracked crank on my daughters bike.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New brake pads on rear... Ones taken off were 1mm from flat o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Took my brand new, never ridden, Chameleon out of the box and began the 1x conversion on the front.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

cleaned and readjusted my cassette and mech

Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

reprofiled the teeth on the front chainring I posted a few days ago (to correct chainsuck in 26/14!); went riding. (No chainsuck this time!) :thumbsup:


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

Cane Creeked it, and Black Spired it


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got them a stand to work on them properly.










Will set it up later...damn work its on the way lol


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Got them a stand to work on them properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same one I have, it works well. Inexpensive too.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> That's the same one I have, it works well. Inexpensive too.


Thanks, that is great to hear seems pretty solid, do you hang it from the seat post by chance? Im hoping I can do that easily with my Heckler.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Just purchased 4 sets of brake pads via ebay...yea!!!


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Today I called Santa Cruz to figure out why the f my bike isn't here yet


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks, that is great to hear seems pretty solid, do you hang it from the seat post by chance? Im hoping I can do that easily with my Heckler.


I hang my bike by the seatpost


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Wrapped my handlebars with cork tape. As far as first attempts go, it isn't completely terrible and it only took an hour!

...Swearing may have been involved! :madman::thumbsup:


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Took my shimano freehub apart and made a stiffer spring. It makes some clicky clicky now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

banditpowdercoat said:


> Took my shimano freehub apart and made a stiffer spring. It makes some clicky clicky now


What did you lube it with?


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Tiny bit of grease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

9point8 Fall Line
30.9 150mm internal
25mm setback
1x thumb conversion


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

banditpowdercoat said:


> Took my shimano freehub apart and made a stiffer spring. It makes some clicky clicky now





Cleared2land said:


> What did you lube it with?





banditpowdercoat said:


> Tiny bit of grease.


Thanks for elaborating.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> Thanks for elaborating.


What to elaborate on?? Took it apart. Made a stiffer spring. Was my first post.

Then was asked what I lubed it with. Just a little grease that I lube everthing that needs grease.

Wtf more do you want?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I was referring to what type of lubricant. 

Nothing to get your panties in a wad over.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Just grease. Whatever is in my grease gun. Just a little bit to live the pivots and bearings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Made a bash ring from an old aluminum sign ("Lot 7")! Compared to steel, aluminum lathes like hot butter. :thumbsup:

...not that my riding style dictates a need for one, mind you. It just makes the empty 104bcd portion that I'm not presently using look more complete. Could almost take another 1/4" off the diameter.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks good. Hopefully not to thin and fold over when ya strike that rock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes it does... I'm considering something similar...

Just got this!

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0065PHDZE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

banditpowdercoat said:


> Took my shimano freehub apart and made a stiffer spring. It makes some clicky clicky now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Cleared2land said:


> What did you lube it with?





banditpowdercoat said:


> Tiny bit of grease.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Cleared2land said:


> Thanks for elaborating.





banditpowdercoat said:


> What to elaborate on?? Took it apart. Made a stiffer spring. Was my first post.
> 
> Then was asked what I lubed it with. Just a little grease that I lube everthing that needs grease.
> 
> ...





Cleared2land said:


> I was referring to what type of lubricant.
> 
> Nothing to get your panties in a wad over.





banditpowdercoat said:


> Just grease. Whatever is in my grease gun. Just a little bit to live the pivots and bearings
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was all very interesting but I'm left bewildered at where it was going.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

LMFAO DJ, Don't make me start with you too. LOL Go back and read slowly. No devils lettuce this time either


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

banditpowdercoat said:


> LMFAO DJ, Don't make me start with you too. LOL Go back and read slowly. No devils lettuce this time either


That whole exchange had me rolling. Both of you are great guys and normally well mannered, I'm thinking a little Romaine was mixed in with one or both of your greens.

So...what kind of grease was it again?


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That whole exchange had me rolling. Both of you are great guys and normally well mannered, I'm thinking a little Romaine was mixed in with one or both of your greens.
> 
> So...what kind of grease was it again?



Hehehehe


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That whole exchange had me rolling. Both of you are great guys and normally well mannered, I'm thinking a little Romaine was mixed in with one or both of your greens.
> 
> So...what kind of grease was it again?


LOL, No green for me, but I think some Amber was. As in Whiskey. Gibson's 12 year old Whiskey...

And I went and looked, I'm running Aeroshell 22 grease in my gun right now. Same grease they use in F16 landing wheel bearings


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

banditpowdercoat said:


> And I went and looked, I'm running Aeroshell 22 grease in my gun right now. Same grease they use in F16 landing wheel bearings


I think that's finally C2L's que to chime back in.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Truthfully, I never care what I use for most things. I buy a good quality grease, and forget about it from there. There always different colors, NLG1-2 Moly, etc etc. I use the same on bike/sled/truck/Trans Am. Just the Aeroshell is special for my crankshaft bearings in my sled. And I never pulled the tube out and changed it after sledding season so I've been using my crankshaft grease in my bike, truck, everything this year LOL. I gotta go buy more now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

And here we go again back into sledding season.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And here we go again back into sledding season.


Hell yeah!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Washed
serviced pedals and bottom bracket, the Chris King greaser is awesome!
replaced shifter cable and housing
installed new chain ring, chain AND a 9point8 200 dropper! oh ya! finally the proper drop.

Super Lube in the BB
Bel Ray waterproof in the pedals
Gnar Lube on the chain
Slick Honey on the stanchions and dropper


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yanked my Race Face bearings out with my bearing puller (yay, I got to use last-years Xmas present!), pried off the dust seals and repacked the bearings for the fatbike. Installed (re-installed actually) a token in my Fox 32 SC fork for the XC bike.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

banditpowdercoat said:


> LOL, No green for me, but I think some Amber was. As in Whiskey. Gibson's 12 year old Whiskey...
> 
> And I went and looked, I'm running Aeroshell 22 grease in my gun right now. Same grease they use in F16 landing wheel bearings





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think that's finally C2L's que to chime back in.


How funny DJ...

Sorry for the belated reply. I have used the Aeroshell 5 on BB's and wheel bearings, but much light stuff on the freehubs. Usually freehub specific grease or oils on the freehubs. banditpowdercoat...is your freehub a Shimano?

So speaking of aviation specific lubricants, I have always liked the thinner red grease...I can't remember what it is, but I think it was a Mobile 28, but I'm not sure if that's correct. It's slightly thicker than Buzzy's Slick Honey.


----------



## Koffing (Oct 11, 2016)

What a great job done!! I am planing to polish my mtb too, and pondering which color and pattern to choose.


----------



## twowheelcossack (Aug 19, 2016)

Levered on some new fairly fat Kenda Nevagal's (2.35) on my Intense 6.6 along with changing out the bars to some wider carbon Easton Havoc's donated from my '15 Yeti SB5c. 
Got a new shock today from the postman to boot. Can't wait to get this installed on the Yeti and dialed in. Cheers, happy riding!


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

This happened trying to pump through a tight G-out:









So I did this:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^^ You made and put new rails on it? And recovered it?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Uh....new seat?


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

ha yeah, cannot get the attachments to post vertical or in order.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Replaced the bearings in my front hub, new pedals too put on tomorrow and a new seat. Also getting my winter tire/rim setup.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Quick tune up on the Coiler D ahead of a ride at Highland tomorrow, and added a true wrap to the chainstay of my Chameleon.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^^^ You made and put new rails on it? And recovered it?





Cleared2land said:


> Uh....new seat?





mattyice said:


> ha yeah, cannot get the attachments to post vertical or in order.


So which one is it?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shark said:


> Replaced the bearings in my front hub, new pedals too put on tomorrow and a new seat. Also getting my winter tire/rim setup.


That should make it just that much more faster to give you an edge over those pesky cats.


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So which one is it?


Crushed that ol Funn Camo saddle with my man bits, so I put that sleek new Charge saddle on


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mattyice said:


> Crushed that ol Funn Camo saddle with my man bits, so I put that sleek new Charge saddle on


TMI
I must be blind because what I saw in your third photo was a saw that cut the old rails off to fix the old saddle. Never mind, nice new saddle.


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry, in the wrong forum.


----------



## TOPFLiTE1994 (Oct 16, 2016)

I carried a 5lb bucket of mass gainer protein home on my bike today, it likes protein


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ordered up........

32T Absolute Black oval chainring
40T and 16T Wolf Components rings
Yinding bar light (from Gear best of course)

Can't wait until they get here! Although....now that I think of it.....those all might go on the bike but they are FOR me!


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

new tires for the sierra and converted the rockhopper back into a mountain bike


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

*gave it a new (warranty replacement) frame*
















So finally after a few months received the replacement frame and starting to build up again. Also ordered new flats, narrow wide chainring and some stuff i cant remember anymore, will maybe build some new wheels next week to but first gonna ride my new old bike..

Just not sure yet if i will go 1x all the way or will install the front derailer and throughframe cables for now...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Moved her from one side of the spare bedroom to the other side. Then vacuumed under where she was then returned her back to her normal spot. She thanked me for not ramming the vacuum cleaner into her shoes by working around them.


----------



## TOPFLiTE1994 (Oct 16, 2016)

Ordered a $160 set of new shoes for her today, I'll think she'll like them. They're her favorite color... rubber


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Replaced an Avid HS1 rotor with a Shimano XT IceTech one. I would say that I replaced both front and back, but when I wasn't looking my dog decided the bag of bolts might make a good snack.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Ordered more parts for my Slate which shipped today


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I completely detailed it to get it ready for a 7 hour road trip to Sedona tomorrow!!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Got my parts in from Jenson, time to start installing


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

ordered a 105 GS derailleur for my gearing changes


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Cleaned up the ends of the bar tape (looks better now) and added two more rows of framing screws to my rear winter tire (I think there's something stupid like 700 screws total between the front and back tires!). I don't need to put them on the bike quite yet as winter isn't here. Soon, though!


----------



## TC4Tay (Oct 27, 2016)

I just received new dust wipers and the motion control/air service kits for my RS Reba Team. Bought this fork used and it had been sitting for about 3 years so a rebuild will do it good.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MCHB said:


> Cleaned up the ends of the bar tape (looks better now) and added two more rows of framing screws to my rear winter tire (I think there's something stupid like 700 screws total between the front and back tires!). I don't need to put them on the bike quite yet as winter isn't here. Soon, though!
> View attachment 1103263
> 
> View attachment 1103264


Remind me never to ride in front of you and fall.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

Nothing...yet.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

MCHB said:


> Cleaned up the ends of the bar tape (looks better now) and added two more rows of framing screws to my rear winter tire (I think there's something stupid like 700 screws total between the front and back tires!). I don't need to put them on the bike quite yet as winter isn't here. Soon, though!
> View attachment 1103263
> 
> View attachment 1103264


I'm guessing that you are not running them tubeless


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Finally bought a shock pump and set up my sag and rebound to proper levels. I've had the bike about a year and never messed with any of the suspension settings, so I'm eager to see if that changes my ride at all.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

New Absolute Black oval chainring, new XX1 chain and cassette to top it off.


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Built up my new front wheel.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Working on adding a new family member... so parts are starting to roll in


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Brought it up from the basement and cleaned it. Stared at it. Ordered new water bottle cages and a bottle for it because the new ones I just bought aren't what I hoped for. Stared at it. Then I am going to ride it later when it warms up.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My bikes were both in much need of cleanning and basic maintance..also washed my gear..gloves/pack/saddle bags...it was a busy morning but they are nice and lubd ready to be ridden. 😀👍


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I rode it to and from work today. 

It assured me that made it very happy.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i gave it a break and rode the cross bike instead yesterday


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Rode it twice today


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Installed new polymer bushings on my Fox shock. New Freehub coming Friday!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Freehub?


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

I finally finished putting together my fury, with some wheel building help from the Path bike shop in tustin. Great guys. Anyways, installed Saint drivetrain, new chris king/ spank wheelbuild w a 36h mavic up front and hope rotors. Spank 800 handlebar w oury grips, Tubeless minions tire set up, compression dAmper/knob install on the firm spring in my domain, and lastly semenuk's sig pedals to replace my old mallets. 





Now too bad it's about to be winter and the lift parks are all closed


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

@ Cleared2land
Yeah, when I finished the bushings I opened up the rear hub to clean and lightly grease and noticed one set of pawls were toast. Wish I had found it last week when it was raining...

Easton M1 Freehub Body > Components > Wheel Parts > Freehub Bodies | Jenson USA


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

keithrad said:


> noticed one set of pawls were toast.


Like burnt toast or just a little dark? What does toast mean to you? Photos?


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Damn, you're going take me work for it... I actually have it back together and rode today. (First ride at Isle of Dubois) I have a planned ride for Thurs. But I will post pics when I get the new one to install. Slave driver!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

keithrad said:


> Damn, you're going take me work for it... I actually have it back togetherness and rode today. (First ride at Isle of Dubois) I have a planned ride for Thurs. But I will post pics when I get the new one to install. Slave driver!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


He's not the only one on standby.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

My bad on not taking pics at first. I see that was the original thread request! 
It's funny how I didn't notice anything wrong with the pedaling and freewheeling before I took it apart. Once I did for maintenance purposes, I noticed a small gouge above 1 set of pawls and those pawls were not springing up. I messed with it and cleaned it trying to get it to work but didn't go too far as I have a tendency to make things worse out of frustration... I reassembled hoping I could get a ride in and I did, but now there is a hesitation in engagement intermittently. (Better than nothing) I have a planned ride out of town with my wife tomorrow, which is why I'm leaving it alone. The new part is supposed to be here Thurs. and I will post up a proper post with pics.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL ^ Awesome! 
It does look "vaguely wheel shaped".


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice logo placement  my wheel was easier, they blessed me with one on each side of the hub . Noobproof.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> Like burnt toast or just a little dark? What does toast mean to you? Photos?





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> He's not the only one on standby.


Y'all are worried about this guy and his toast . . . I'm more worried about Dr. Frakenstein over here! :skep:



jcd46 said:


> Working on adding a new family member... so parts are starting to roll in


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

007 said:


> y'all are worried about this guy and his toast . . . I'm more worried about dr. Frakenstein over here! :skep:


lol!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> lol!


lol X 2

Is that ^ even legal?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> lol X 2
> 
> Is that ^ even legal?


Not sure actually, but finding them parts?...not easy 😁


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Adjusted the reach on my brake levers and installed my new Lezyne flow cages


----------



## bcwall (Jul 4, 2011)

I tightened a few loose spokes on my front wheel.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

Replaced a Fox Perfomance 32 150mm fork with Pike Dual Air 160, which actually makes it seem like a different bike!


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

@cleared2land & dirtjunkie
Got the new freehub installed just a bit ago. Not sure how well the pics will turn out.. Out with the old.








In with the new...








Cleaning out the cogs...







I didn't take a pic with the cassette back on, but it works like new now!
Props to the dude that built the wheel!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Another pic of the old








Pretty easy fix with the Easton Havens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Here it is with the cassette back on.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Looking good Keith..:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Keith, enjoy a good ride this weekend. Looks to be a little cooler.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Muchas gracias amigos! I work weekends, but I posted my ride report fromTyler State Park yesterday. Trying to keep the Texas forum alive.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Changed my brake pads. They uh...they were a wee bit worn. Not as bad as I thought they would be, but worn none the less! :thumbsup:


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Rode her as hard as I could down Noble Canyon. The only complaint she gave was when I got off on stairway to hell as I didn't want to end up like this guy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Rode her as hard as I could down Noble Canyon. The only complaint she gave was when I got off on stairway to hell as I didn't want to end up like this guy.
> 
> View attachment 1106294


I was that ^ guy on a couple of occasions on that section of trail. I'm sure my DNA can be found there given the right forensics team.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

My bike lives in the back of my truck under a tonneau cover, so when, like today, I'll probably be home all day, I open the cover to let all the wet dirt all over my bike dry out. Easier to rub off next time I go for a ride!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Quite a bit of new parts.

After about 1600mi, I had pretty well work through my chain and chainring. My cassette was iffy, so I opted to replace it, too. Since I was doing all those parts, I decided to move from 1x10 to 1x11 so I could take advantage of a wider range cassette (Sunrace 11-46).

So my drivetrain swap happened a little over a week ago and I ended up with the following:
XTR M9000 right shifter
XT M8000 rear derailleur, GS
11spd Goatlink
Sunrace MX8 11-46 cassette
Absolute Black 30t oval CINCH direct mount chainring
KMC X11SL chain


IMG_20161111_144616 by Nate, on Flickr

When doing the drivetrain swap, I noticed that the filiform corrosion on my brake levers (XTR M985) had gotten worse, and I had some nasty corrosion at the iSpec shifter mount.


20161114_172606 by Nate, on Flickr


20161114_172737 by Nate, on Flickr

I had my LBS send these pics over to Shimano, as I was 2yrs into the 3yr warranty on XTR bits. Shimano decided to warranty my whole brakeset with XTR M9020's.


20161121_172536 by Nate, on Flickr

I picked them up from the shop the other day (and dropped off my warrantied brakes to send back to Shimano), and I spent some time today getting them set up. Trimmed the hoses and bled out the bubbles (I'm not good enough to trim the hoses without bleeding them...I've tried, poor results).

So far I've only got one ride on the new drivetrain bits, and it was a super mellow urban ride to view the full moon recently. I'll be getting out on the trail tomorrow. So far, the new drivetrain works nicely, though. I'm curious to see how the oval pans out for me. It's my first try at one of those. On my urban ride, I tried to notice if there was any difference, and about all I could tell was that the wheel rotated a touch more smoothly under pedaling effort.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Harold said:


> Quite a bit of new parts.


Congratulations! It's fun participating in significant upgrades


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Mucky Nuts front fender..they said this will increase my skill level +2 and the babes will be all over me smelling like euro trash rider


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

YESTERDAY:

For my AM rig:
*new brake pads
*new Stan's sealant
*clean and lubed chain
*added 5psi to fork and shock
*new RD shifter cable


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

installed my new RaceFace Turbine stem (70mm) and new Garmin mount. Couldn't find my stock headset cap ( had a K-edge top cap Garmin mount) so I used an old Chris King red cap. I couldn't see the Garmin while riding with the top cap mount so this mount should be more user friendly


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

trued the rear wheel, but my bike is shy.... so no pics


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I switched my right brake lever & shifter around - now my shifter isn't rubbing up against my damn pointy finger. Booyah. Simple pleasures


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Massive upgrade....! Thank God I had tools 😊😊


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

New Phil Wood BB bearings and chain 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Gave it wings! Gears, anyway.
Ditched a Surly SS conversion kit, used my new Park Tool thingamabob to align the derailleur hanger, then installed my old SRAM X7 shifter and RD, along with new cables, a KMC chain, Shimano XT cassette, and a Matchmaker X. Also redid the cable for the KS Lev, while I was at it.
Lots of fun-love an excuse to get the tools out!:thumbsup:








Really happy with the Matchmaker. Wasn't sure how I'd like the way it positioned the shifter, but it worked out great, and kept my bars from looking cluttered.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ That's one of the things I like about a 1X...the cleaner cockpit.


----------



## mtb4190 (Dec 31, 2014)

Added new bash guard


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mtb4190 (Dec 31, 2014)

now thats just wrong


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you discussed this with a therapist?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Baby got back!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thought it was "what did you do FOR your bike today"...not what did you do TO your bike today. 😀


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Are we talking semantics?


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I recently purchased a Pro model Intense Primer and today, I'll...

* Install an Easton Haven stem to replace the Thomson stem that is on there
* Install an Enve carbon bar to replace a Rental aluminum bar
* Install new OURY grips

Nest week, I'll install a new NOBL wheelset, new Maxxis tires and an Absolute Black chainring.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Are we talking semantics?


I dunno, "fixing/cleaning" your bike vs. "humping" your bike?  Funny pic though!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> I dunno, "fixing/cleaning" your bike vs. "humping" your bike?  Funny pic though!


Me thinks his bike was cold ^^

Yesterday my steed got new =>> cassette, rear der, shifter & chain installed (SLX 11 SPD)...

My front 32t Oval CR is apparently worn enough that today it'll be swapped out for a 30t normal ring (if unobtainium were normal, dam burglars).

Clearance between CR & CS will be greater, but my knees aren't looking forward to the swap.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> I dunno, "fixing/cleaning" your bike vs. "humping" your bike?  Funny pic though!


Using White Lighening it may be a bit of a dry hump.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Using White Lighening it may be a bit of a dry hump.


I'm into the Rock n Roll lube for a more sophisticated lubing job


----------



## mtb4190 (Dec 31, 2014)

Another R&R fan here. 3 years now. Longest I have ever stuck with a lube since Slime


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Using White Lighening it may be a bit of a dry hump.


Oh I'm R&R all the way I was just concerned that he may have used the wrong lube for the dirt moisture content trail conditions.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ditched all the shifty bits and did a 1x9 conversion on my 6 pack,,,while drinking a 6 pack


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

What's more important than drinking a six pack, is what six pack were you drinking.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> What's more important than drinking a six pack, is what six pack were you drinking.


Firestone Easy jack IPA


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Pass GO & collect $200


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

New Enduro bearings in my hubs today. Seemed a good day to spend working on bikes.

20170120_174101 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My good riding bud is servicing my bikes bottom bracket.

Bearings were creaking during yesterdays ride.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

I put air in it's tires and took it around the neighborhood.
It was happy after that.


----------



## Tblood (Jan 10, 2017)

Well I bought my friends 05 Trek Fuel 70. Now it might actually see the light of day!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

For the longest time I've been telling my bike I was gonna buy it a beer...

Well, I finally did.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Swapped to a 70mm stem, adjusted the brake reach, and gave my sliders a final check for tightness before heading out of town with the new bike tomorrow.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Serviced lowers and upped the travel on my Reba RL to 120 from 100mm. First time I've had a fork apart, and what will probably take 20min next time took >2hrs.
Really surprised at what a dramatic difference just 20mm of extra travel made to my bike, and am not happy about some of it(edit: much mo' betta now)
That's ok, only did it because the fork, and almost all my other parts, are going on a totally different frame next week, so I can ride it and take my time getting a new fork and front wheel. 
Hopefully things will settle down when it's dialed back in and paired with a frame intended for even more travel.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

I installed my new 30T x 104 BCD Oneup oval chainring today. Nice clean and straightforward install. It's built in offset lets the chain clear the spider nicely and chainline seems okay as it backpedals on my sunrace 42t cassette good. Won't get to really try it until spring unfortunately.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Got my NIB X01 carbon cranks today, $100 bucks cheaper than new on Pinkbike... slapped 'em on the Stumpy Carbon EVO and took her out for a quick spin around the Preserve Trail. Probably not a great idea cos I have the flu and between that and the meds I'm taking I was not in great shape... 'bout to dose up with some nighttime stuff to try and get some sleep as I have about 24 hours on planes tomorrow to go to Johannesburg... not fun. Would much rather be home getting better and riding asap


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I assume you're flying east. Flying east is easier cause you can sleep heading over with a morning arrival. Changing flights in Europe?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Ordered a new Monarch Plus RC3 and Next SL G4 cranks for it. Hopefully they will be here by Friday.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ I assume you're flying east. Flying east is easier cause you can sleep heading over with a morning arrival. Changing flights in Europe?


PHX to LHR and a few hours layover. Best Emerald Lounge in LHR for breakfast


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

Linkage bearing replacement on my SC Solo.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

blue_biker said:


> Part of being passionate about cycling for many of us is taking care and maintaining our bikes, from washing to full rebuilds. We have a post your ride pics thread and a what you bought thread.
> 
> This is the what did you do for your bike today thread.
> 
> ...


Good job..:thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

After I rode her...










Clean up!










Im so used to dust its weird to have wet terrain.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Cleaned it off and took off some parts(crank, chainring, pedals and shock) in anticipation of new parts that shipped out today. Will be ready to install them as soon as they arrive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*That's Pretty Good! I like this...*

...


Midgemagnet said:


> Keeping the dropper post lever off the concrete:
> View attachment 1120090


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

I bought IT (new Trek Fuel EX 8 29), bought new tires (Conti Der baron Projekt), new grips with the pad for the heel of your hand, a new bike rack (Thule T2 Classic), and a mud guard for the dropper post (dirtflap).

its been an expensive week...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Stripped it of its parts, yesterday, and today I built up its replacement. Got one of those closeout Yelli Screamy frames...







Done, now, but took it out for a few laps around the house in the rain before routing the dropper. I'm very happy with it!:thumbsup:

'Course I'll be shopping new forks, wheels and drivetrains for it before it's all over with


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ...


I agree, now I'm planning in doing the same thing.

Midge, you don't have a patent on those do you?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Back on my home trails... 

So popped the Hans Dampf back up front ^^ 

Crap load of rain over the past month or so - means damp trails =(

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

I rebuilt my Reverb Stealth. Not as bad as most people claim. It supported my 230 lb arse for 2 years without issue....now I’m good to go for another 2.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol ^ I was joking about a patent. But it seems I was on to something with your creativity. Good luck on those endeavors, I feel there's something magnificent just around the corner for you.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Some of my recent bike love:

Ultrasonic cleaned all the chains & cassettes and switched to paraffin wax:


















Installed enve hdh bars on the fatbike:









Put some of this on the back of the fatbike's brake pads to see if it helps in the snow









Cleaned and rebuilt the yeti's rear hub:









Completely went through the fatbike


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Installed new cranks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Finally lubed my frame bearings yesterday. It had been squeaking for a while. No noise today except the leaves rattling and the sweet sound of suspension fluid running through the dampers.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Well, my 2015 Scalpel 29 recently got new brake pads in the rear but it turned out to need bleeding too, so I bled it today.

And my 2000 SuperV got a new (old stock) Magura Marta master cylinder assy for the front brake.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Gave new bike (frame+old parts) it's first wash ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Working on a storage rack for it from steel I have laying around the garage. I'm going to add two short outriggers for horizontal stability and build a repair stand up off the wheel supports. The main baseplate weighs 55lbs, lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

It works!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Ordered it a new front wheel to go with the snazzy stem and ti bits that are already otw, and were supposed to be consolation prizes for holding off on buying a new front wheel 
Shhhh, don't say anything. It loves surprises!
Don't want to spoil it too much, though. Has to wear out another rear tire to earn a matching rear wheel.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Knocked the dust off it Sunday afternoon... had just enough time to get in a short ride but I owe it a wash and a shifting tune -No big ring workee.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Replaced my bent front rotor and got it cleaned today. Bed in tomorrow.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

In progress, since I have some other stuff to get done, but the Reba RL is about to get serviced, and have its compression and rebound dampers upgraded. Most importantly, upon reinstallation it shall be adorned with titanium caliper screws that will reduce the total weight of my bike by ~5g(that's .04%!), and undoubtedly make a dramatic difference in how easy it is to loft the front wheel.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Put a new Specialized gel set on my Giant xtc and put new ESI foam grips on handlebars. I will be giving it a thorough cleaning before I start riding in April.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Brown Santa should be delivering a new XT cassette and SRAM PC 1071 chain for her today.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Admired the first coating of red rock dust on the new bike after being out for it's first ride. It's officially got miles on it now.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

OCD stripped and painted the fork because paint chips (they go great with cheese and a fine merlot!). :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I always thought paint chips paired better with an average Chardonnay box wine


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I got into it this week:
The fatty went 29+, and got a new chain. Fat wheels got some bearing maintenance and will get more TLC soon.
The N9 got the chrome frame waxed, new chainstay protector, new chain, wheels tubeless and trued. Race-ready! ...or should I say "shenanigans-ready!"

-F


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Third repaint. Second rebuild. Converted to a seven speed with dial shifters in Dec 2015. Wanted to put my aluminum drop handlebars back on the bike, the handle grips are permanently mounted on the bars, so I bought SRAM X3 trigger shifters so I could mount them on the bars without sliding on the ends of the bars.







I used to go to a church that had a two week long bike ride, mostly for teenagers. One of the church members owned a bike shop* that was a dealership for Motobecanes. I cannot believe that this bike is 35 years old, and that I bought it as an adult!







I am taking new parts(Aug 2015)off of my old mountain bike, 700c wheels, 22 front crankset, and the 34 mega range 7 speed cassette. The last rebuild was 28 front and 30 rear. I am building a bike for extreme steep residential roads, with a couple of miles of singletrack, and finishing on the MUT. Will not be good for a mountain bike or for long road or MUT rides, but I think it will be really good for this usage. There are some residential hills I have ridden on that I have vowed never to try again-would be a good place to ride because there are town forests with a lot of singletrack at the top of these roads. People seem to like building million dollar(I'm not exaggerating)houses on top of hills where no one in their right mind would want to drive to.

*Your newMotobecane bicycle has been delivered to you by our authorized MotobecaneDealer, fully assembled and tested.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Broke out the old steed two weeks ago. Wasn't liking it's performance or lack of. I then replaced the shock, new chain, new cables and tuneup and new brake pads and tires. Went out on a ride two days ago and it felt like a new bike again.

Post tuneup ride video, short clip: https://www.pinkbike.com/video/467896/

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/467899/


----------



## tommik (Jul 13, 2016)

Checked the tires for a weekend bike trip. I still need to adjust the fork and rear shock.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Performed a Little I-9 Hub Service*

*Remove the end caps and pop off the bearing seals...*














*
Clean old grease out, blow residual solvent out, add fresh grease... *














*
install bearing seal, apply waterproof grease to end caps to add additional dirt & water barrier... *














*
Re-install end caps...install wheel...go ride.*

*It just doesn't get much easier than this to service your bearings.*


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

SKF, Enduro and Kogel bearings say to only fill a bearing to 25% to keep down resistance.

When I have freshened up bearings I only add grease to one quarter of the bearing. Put the seal back on and spin the bearing to migrate the grease around the balls. 

For an experiment I filled an Enduro ABEC-3 non-LLB full with Slick Honey and spun it. The resistance was noticeable. I then flushed that same bearing and filled it only 25% and spun it. The lack of resistance while spinning was very noticeable. The 25% filled bearing also allowed the wheels to free spin longer than the completely filled bearing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> SKF, Enduro and Kogel bearings say to only fill a bearing to 25% to keep down resistance.


Your statement of quantity of fill varies by bearing type, application and intended environment. SKF recommends for an open bearing 25-35%. Further research can indicate these are recommended fills for clean, contaminate-free operational applications. Many bearing manufactures will recommend increased fills for operating in dusty or wet environments. Unfortunately, these hubs don't operate in a clean environment.

You are correct that rotational friction increases with too much grease, but I am willing to accept a higher coefficient of friction in exchange for increased bearing protection and decreased maintenance intervals.

My fill pictured above is prolly closer to 60% because the photo shows a thin initial application layer that has NOT been pressed into the bearings. Once this grease was pressed into the bearings, it almost appears as if there is not enough.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Your statement of quantity of fill varies by bearing type, application and intended environment. SKF recommends for an open bearing 25-35%. Further research can indicate these are recommended fills for clean, contaminate-free operational applications. Many bearing manufactures will recommend increased fills for operating in dusty or wet environments. Unfortunately, these hubs don't operate in a clean environment.
> 
> You are correct that rotational friction increases with too much grease, but I am willing to accept a higher coefficient of friction in exchange for increased bearing protection and decreased maintenance intervals.
> 
> My fill pictured above is prolly closer to 60% because the photo shows a thin initial application layer that has NOT been pressed into the bearings. Once this grease was pressed into the bearings, it almost appears as if there is not enough.


I agree, are those Kings? It's hard to tell how much is too much to put in. I'd rather be safe than sorry with longer time frames between maintenance. I doubt a little overflow is even noticeable while riding. In free wheel spinning it, yes.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I agree, are those Kings?


*
I-9's. You're on Kings aren't you DJ? *


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> *
> I-9's. You're on Kings aren't you DJ? *
> 
> View attachment 1128303


Yep, I-9s are sweet though.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Spoiling it rotten. Ended up getting both a front and rear wheel. 
Downsized version of pics that were crappy to begin with, but it got some subtle bling(it's blingy to me!), too:















Flow Mk3 front/Arch Mk3 rear. Basic DT350 hubs, but Sapim CX-Ray spokes with silver brass nipples, plus ti rotor and caliper bolts, and aluminum bottle cage bolts.
So, it got 8 and 5mm ID wider rims, and dropped about 145g total.
Messing with the bike is my only other real hobby right now.
Still gotta swap in the rear wheel tomorrow, along with the 36T star ratchets...


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Midgemagnet said:


> Does it not want me to build a new rear wheel for it? I'm not made of free time!


I was going to make mention of the fact that I don't think that your bike would tell you to do anything(because I believe that they are not capable of that). But.....

I am almost done with my Motobecane road bike, I will be getting tires for it next week. I needed to try to reseat the liners on my home made studded tires, so I pulled the rims off of the Moto and glued the tubes and mounted the tires on the rims. I was sitting on the stool next to my Moto, mounting 220X29 knobby studded tires, and I could have sworn that I heard my Motobecane say-"You do not think that you are going to mount those on me do you?" I think it was frightened.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Well, it was yesterday. I bled the rear brake as it needed it.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Looked at it and saved pictures to my computer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Gave it a dropper that fits without a shim, plus has more travel, faster return and stealth routing(AND somehow weighs 2g less?!?).
Still gotta shorten the cable a fuzz. Showing a couple extra inches of seatpost at the moment, and sporting temporary yellow zipties, along with the temporary backup brakes...














Oh, it also got converted to singlespeed a few days ago:thumbsup:


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Added some shiny red metal hose clips that I got from Wish app. Got rid of some brake rub on my front wheel that was truly annoying. Then I took her for a walk up my favorite local trail. No shuttles today


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jfudge02 said:


> Added some shiny red metal hose clips that I got from Wish app. Got rid of some brake rub on my front wheel that was truly annoying. Then I took her for a walk up my favorite local trail. No shuttles today


Are you filling it up with gas?  :lol:

Nice ride, what's it weigh?


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Are you filling it up with gas?  :lol:
> 
> Nice ride, what's it weigh?


Dude I freakin ran out of gas on the freeway on the way back from ThePath. Had to ride a mile on the shoulder lmao. 
It's tubeless , supposed to be 36lbs but I think the minions w the sticky compound and the steel stanchions on my modified Domain RC may be weighing me down a bit.
I don't think CK hubs are the lightest either


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

New gravel/cross tires for my '82 Moto. Got Specialized Trigger Sports. Cannot believe that I spent $200 on this bike when I had all of the parts I needed for the rebuild(low 22T crankset, 34T cassette, new chain, 700c wheels[was 27¼]). Just bought tubes, tires, trigger shifters, brake cables, bottle holders and a new air pump. Refused to buy a new tool kit filled with tools. Going to have to swap out my bags, this has been a problem in the past(I forgot them at home).









I think that one of my neighbors had a better idea on what to do with their '82 Motobecane grand touring bike(my bicycle's sister).









The build seems to be working. When I test rode it, I rode up a nasty hill in sixth gear by mistake(I got mixed up with which gear was low, one or seven[duh]). I spun out the pedals on level ground, thought I had it on the wrong ring gear(I didn't). Built this to save my knees, think it will work. I'm having a competition whether I lose my weight before I lose my knees. Down 17 lbs since January-someone told me consistent exercise will work to lose weight.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Noticed during my last ride I had some chain "slap" that was causing chain stay damage (chips in the carbon fiber). Clutch derailleur should solve, does not. Anyway, added some 3M Scotch 2228 Moisture Sealing Electrical tape as a chain stay guard, did the same on my Camber Carbon Pro (aluminum chain stays) as suggested by a riding buddy. Should do the job. Bike is black, tape is black, no one will even know except maybe the hair dresser...


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

Cleaning the bike and making sure the drivetrain is clean for another ride.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

bought a lev and Deity Blacklabel 38mm Rise Handlebar Platinum Silver. today's a good day and tomorrow is a good friday. lev will be here, then i get to drill holes in my frame to accommodate the integra :eekster:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*I haven't done anything yet, but these came today...*

VPP Pivot Bearings. Not sure when I'll get them installed, maybe this weekend...maybe next weekend?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Fixed a creak. It was uh...it was a pretty challenging fix...

...Wait for it.

I tightened the rear wheel's QR a smidgen. Hooray!


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Tightened my rear wheel bearing bolt before almost ordering a new wheel. Old style cone bearing was causing major play. Mounted up my Nobby Nic performance on the rear wheel also to roll better than the trailstar Hans Damf on these hard pack trails. Tomorrow I'm repacking both wheel bearings with krazy grease.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Gave it the night off and rolled the road bike.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Your wife's Giant Talon came out very nice!!

Reminds me of the Yeti Team color!

So is this now a Giant Yeti? 



blue_biker said:


> Fork decals came out perfect match.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Cleaned and re-greased my rear cup and cone hub with Krazy grease and made sure there was no play. Also greased stanchions, shock, dropper, and chain. Checked over sealed bearings everywhere else and they are fine. I'm superstitious so don't wash my bike hoping to save bearing life. Set tire pressure to 20/25 psi for tomorrow's ride. More in the back than usual due to the lower volume 2.25 Nobby Nic performance I put on the back yesterday for faster rolling.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Rode her as hard as I could down Noble Canyon. The only complaint she gave was when I got off on stairway to hell as I didn't want to end up like this guy.
> 
> View attachment 1106294


About five years ago I visited a friend in San Diego and borrowed his old hardtail (Gary Fisher circa late 90's or early 2000's) and rode Noble Canyon. It was awesome. I had no shuttle so had to climb an adjacent road all the way back up to the rental car. I still have photos of the trail hanging in my bed room.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Mounted some G-Ones tubeless on my gravel bike(Slate)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Converted my three kids Walmart bikes to single speed. Not one of the crappy grip shift or rear derailers worked. They are all riding and happy again.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Bought a barely used riding companion for $600 in mint shape: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/ca/reign-2-2013


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

The hybrid got a full checkup in anticipation of a long rail trail ride, and a little brake tweaking.
Thought I was done, but it may get the ti stem screws from my mtb this evening, too, since some kind soul left a gift for the Yelli Screamy in my mailbox


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Cleaned, lubed and installed a set of spank spike pedals that came with my wife's used bike. I put my straitline defacto's on hers.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I told mine that I was replacing it with titanium. Now it won't talk to me.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Replaced my chain, pads, and derailer hanger. Fixed my issues and let me enjoy my ride today aside from two wipe outs lol. One was oncoming mtber us both bailing on blind corner and the other an angle cut small tree stump threw me. Just a couple scrapes.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

The 29er got routine maintenance, cleaning, and a mini pump attachment to the frame. She is on my rack ready to ride shortly. 👍


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Slapped on my cheap Chinese carbon bars and seat post to drop a bit of weight for tomorrows nasty short climbs. I leaned on them pretty hard in hopes they don't snap under me on the trail. No guts... no glory!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Fixed a flat on my wife's commuter. 

The main job was putting new brake pads front and rear, new front rotor, new chain, and flipping the chainring and sprocket, and adjusting the chain tug tension on her single speed.

The single speed maintenance was a joy altogether. 

The rotor was a Shimano splined mount, which is so much easier than the 6 small torx bolts I usually deal with.

Love Shimano brakes.

The hard part was loosening the chainring bolts. Luckily there were just four of them!

I have a chainring bolts tool made of stamped steel, and one that is like a screwdriver. Both of these barely work for the job of holding the nut firm enough to unscrew the bolt. I wish for a better wrench or better chainring nuts.

I didn't bother cleaning the bike. But I did clean the sprocket (rear cog) and chainring.

Oh, and I put on a new rear tire.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

Cleaned it up and going to put it away...The stance 1 comes tomorrow DSC_0476-Edit by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Aired up the tires 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Did 1x10 with a new zee mech.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Added cheapo pedals and a bottle cage to my new to me beater.

Those little plastic pedals really suck big time.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Rode it after adjusting my XF Sweep travel down from 160mm to 140mm. The bike handled and climbed better on my twisty punchy climb filled single track. Sorry I didn't do this sooner as 160mm is overkill for my conditions.


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Props to OP, the Giant looks gorgeous now. Great colours. 

I had an MRP ramp control cartridge installed into my 36's, and a full service. I can't wait to dial them in and feel the difference!


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

What should I do with my bike tomorrow (or whenever things are shipped)? 12x GX Eagle on my main bike (1x10 32x11-36 atm, definitely need more on the big climbs)... or 11x XT on both my mountain bikes? both come out to about $450


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Find;

Schwalbe for $10 ea in a 26'r 2.4

Added them to my old Kona for nearing the + tire experience; Enhanced ride and traction for the old hardtail .


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

kdirk said:


> What should I do with my bike tomorrow (or whenever things are shipped)? 12x GX Eagle on my main bike (1x10 32x11-36 atm, definitely need more on the big climbs)... or 11x XT on both my mountain bikes? both come out to about $450


Xt 1x11. Better shifting in my experience than SRAM offerings


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

noose said:


> Rode it after adjusting my XF Sweep travel down from 160mm to 140mm. The bike handled and climbed better on my twisty punchy climb filled single track. Sorry I didn't do this sooner as 160mm is overkill for my conditions.


I'm running the same fork. Considering doing the same thing - Any gotchas?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

switched it back to 27+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

scoon said:


> I'm running the same fork. Considering doing the same thing - Any gotchas?


Other than dumping oil all over the floor no. There were 3 settings on my Sweep; 160, 140 and 120mm. The travel adjust video on x-fusions site described the process perfectly. RL2 Fork Travel Adjust You can get a customer version of the damper removal tool much cheaper here: Bikeman X-Fusion Consumer RL2 Damper Removal and Installation Tool (threads onto damper shaft in place of footnut)

I will say reducing to 140mm tightened up my steering and helps climbing.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Today did my weekly tighten on my crappy loose back wheel. Cup and cone keeps coming loose and is pretty grindy. This combined with an unfixable chaindrop issue has me looking to put it back to stock and sell it to get something new.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Today I tried to grease my rear hub bearings only to find that my cassette lock nut is hopelessly frozen. Soaked with WD40 and letting it sit overnight, and hopefully will have more luck with it tomorrow.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

kpdemello said:


> Today I tried to grease my rear hub bearings only to find that my cassette lock nut is hopelessly frozen. Soaked with WD40 and letting it sit overnight, and hopefully will have more luck with it tomorrow.


PB Blaster is better than WD40 for future reference.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Thanks. I got it loose after a lot of pain and suffering. 

I then decided it was a good idea to clean and lube the bearings in my suspension pivots. It went well until I tried to do the one at the bottom of the frame near the cranks. I realized I didn't have the tool to remove the shimano crank set, so I figured I would just remove the chain rings to expose the bolt. 

Well it was kind of a ***** to do with the crank set still attached, but I managed to get the chainrings off. Except the smallest ring was still in the way even after removing the chainring bolts. Mofo. So then I put it all back together only to realize I mounted the middle chainring on the wrong side of the crankset. Son of a *****! 

So after a mere 4 hours of mechanical adventure, I got all my pivots greased except one, and I got a lot of practice with chainring bolts.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Busy day off taking care of the bikes. Cleaned and lubbed all 4 bikes, air the tires, adjusted my suspension. The grocery bike got a rack/lights and another bottle cage.

They were all neglected in the maintenance dept. Nice to have your bikes ready to roll.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Actually Sram did this for my bike. 2nd set of warranty brakes (levers sticking in heat). Started out with R's that they upgraded to RSC's the first time it happened. This time they sent Ultimate's. Annoying its happened twice but feel they've more than taken care of me with the upgrades. Thanks Sram!
Mole


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Busy day off taking care of the bikes. Cleaned and lubbed all 4 bikes, air the tires, adjusted my suspension. The grocery bike got a rack/lights and another bottle cage.
> 
> They were all neglected in the maintenance dept. Nice to have your bikes ready to roll.


+ :thumbsup:

I did nuthin' bikewise.

Used a 30 degree cooler day to go after the weeding up in the lilac area of the backyard. It's elevated and so the weeds are prominently displayed. My wife had surgery a few weeks ago and I had to Mr Mom things for a while. Part of that is getting into the stuff she normally does or that might 'bug' her. This would be the Marriage Maintenance dept.... 

To Do- 
91' Spec; rear wheel/rim hub clean up de-grunge and swap 1.9 city tire with fatter block tread tire. Did the front last week.

01' Kona; Adjust front derailleur to properly accommodate the 2.4 tire on the rear so small ring chain position won't cause derailleur versus tire friction.

17' Marin; Short check-up ride and adjust tire pressure as needed for Sunday afternoon AFA ride. 
Pack/keep rain gear handy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^lol, hope the wife recups quickly bachman.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> ^^lol, hope the wife recups quickly bachman.


Thank you! 
She's doing great and we just had a bit of a scare for a time til things checked out. Blessed with a good turnout.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I um...uh...Greased my seatpost and stuck it back in the hole.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Uh.....


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Checked tire and fork pressures, lubed the chain, wiped down the rotors, adjusted the angle of the brake levers and attached dropper remote a bit. Most importantly, I got the headset top piece logo perfectly aligned with the head badge(had a little mishap a couple weeks ago, and the trailside fix was less than perfect). 
Bike's got a hot date with some trails in the morning, so it needs to be presentable. Didn't scrub the caked mud off the frame, though. It's not a girly bike, and maintaining its manly edge is impotant...


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

I bought a $4 bear bell because the lush vegetation this time of year provides some of the local singletrack with extremely limited lines of sight.










It comes with a ball sack and attached magnet to quiet the freaking thing. Otherwise I just tuck it back while riding


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

One of my bikes was filthy, so I decided to wash them all. I left them drying on the lawn, and ended up viewing them while I was barbecuing chicken. I felt so affluent looking at these three bikes I was almost embarrassed.










2014 Specialized Sirrus Sport
2015 Trek XCaliber 7
1982 Motobecane Grand Touring Bike converted from friction shifters to SRAM X3 7sp. Krylon Cherry red with clear Lacquer.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

misterbill said:


> One of my bikes was filthy, so I decided to wash them all. I left them drying on the lawn, and ended up viewing them while I was barbecuing chicken. I felt so affluent looking at these three bikes I was almost embarrassed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 👍


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I rode to work today, then after my 10 hours rode home............
Coming home it dawned on me what a beautiful,light, and agile bike I have again.
Sure it's a 26", but it is a work of art to look at and ride, and it is an old friend that still
fits me like a glove. No rattles, squeaks, nothing but the lack of sounds from a well tuned
and loved bike. I did nothing for my bike today, but it did something for me.
I'm smiling................. Thank you Bizango!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

SS is killing me at a couple a trail systems that I want to ride more(it's too freaking hot to mash all day right now, too!), so I put my 1x10 stuff back on.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Going to install some volume spacers in the rear shock ^^

Pics to come (if I remember to take some) o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Old bike part stand.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

HA! love it.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

RSAmerica, that is a work of genius. I might have to make me one of those, I'm pretty sure I've got all the necessary bits kicking around.

Fitted a new back tyre to mine: the new Conti Race King RaceSport I fitted a few months ago developed flexion wear in the sidewall to the point where it was becoming a liability, so after a sidewall blowout last ride I have choked back a sob and fitted a slightly heavier (but much more durable) Race King ProTection, with a lovely new latex tube. It's a little slower in the acceleration and a little higher with the rolling resistance and not quite as grippy, but it is much more comfortable and much less likely to go bang. I've been getting a few sidewall blowouts recently, which is mostly just an inconvenience but I've been worried about giving one of the many elderly hikers I encounter a heart attack as with latex tubes a sidewall breach goes off like a gunshot.

While the wheel was off I took the opportunity to take a needle file to the little lips that have been swaged into existence on the cassette teeth. The shifting is now as crisp as a very crisp thing indeed - well worth the effort.


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

I just picked up this "new to me" bike and swapped out the pedals and changed out the back tire. Not sure about the tires yet, but the guy gave me a brand new one with the bike, so why not try it out. I've only really put any time on 29ers, but the guy only wanted a few hundred for it, so I figured it would be worth it. I'll take it out for the first time tomorrow, but I can already tell I'll be buying a shorter stem and much wider bars. I'm still super excited to have a bike again though!


----------



## Ride1424 (Oct 16, 2016)

RSAmerica said:


> Old bike part stand.


Everyone should recycle.... That is pretty damm cool.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Nothing FOR my bike.
I've done things TO my bike, but they were FOR me.
It's a bike.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cool, a use for my 540 bar and 120 stem!


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Today was Bike maintenance day, far too sunny today to sit at work all day.

Giant Trance SX
- Washed the bike
- Air can service- FOX Float X
- Greased Pivot bearings- Found 1 that was seized, worked it loose with WD-40 and cleaned it out with Isopropyl, then greased...not perfect but so much better than before
- Replaced cassette ( Sunrace 10spd wide ratio)
- Replaced chain -SRAM 1091
- Headset Service
- Replaced chainring- Blackspire Oval 30T

Took the bike for a spin around the block, feels like a new bike! Feels good man

Not sure why I waited so long to do my own maintenance..


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Tried to take off the 7-speed freewheel and failed, maybe because the hub doesn't have a quick-release skewer to help twist it off. LBS time. Upgrading front derailleur as well, the stock one wobbles about 1/2 centimeter now. This backup bike was supposed to be a backup bike but I'm putting more money it it than what it cost new lol.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Worked on my bike today. Put on my longer stem to slow the twitchy steering and improve climbing, put on a hans dampf 2.35 ts rear tire for less squirm at low pressure and better grip climbing (so many turns on my trail I can't go fast anyway), shortened my chain by a couple links and dialed in my rear derailleur limits and cable tension.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Replaced all the (stock alloy) with brass nipples in my Anthem front wheel yesterday, and obviously trued it and replaced the stans tape and orange seal. 

Did the back wheel in January. Not sure if it was the Stans I used the 1st year or what, but a bunch of the nipple heads are oxidized/pitted and the spokes were all too short, so the oxidizing weakened the nips and they have been snapping off at the rim interface.

Luckily I had a couple spare spokes, because 2 nipples broke when I tried to loosen them.


----------



## Kev711 (Jul 31, 2017)

threw on a set of new race face chester pedals.....the gt platforms that came with the bike only had about 5 studs left on them between both pedals


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Air in the tires and lube on the chain. I have my bikes set up so they require very little of me.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

lock-tighted one of the rear derailleur limit screws; the High limit has a habbit of working loose over the course of a few rides so I'm hoping a bit of blue goop will smarten the thing out!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I rode the bike to work tonight after thinking it through and pretending to be of commuter mindset and such. 

My bikeplanet computer and wheel sensor always seem to go buggy every few rides so I'll fiddle with that some. Maybe alignment or battery.

** This is only a few rides with a carbon bar I put on. Am I correct in thinking it will smooth out some brittle frontend feedback on the trails ?


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Carbon does not dampen vibration. It's more ridged than aluminum. If looking to dampen input from handle bars, get the Kore handlebars with vibration damping foam inside the bars.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Last night my 3yo wanted to play with the hose so I told him he could wash my MTB. He finished that, then decided to wash the other bikes that were still inside the garage.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Darth Lefty said:


> Last night my 3yo wanted to play with the hose so I told him he could wash my MTB. He finished that, then decided to wash the other bikes that were still inside the garage.


So not only did he clean your bikes he also cleaned your garage? What a trooper!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

MCHB said:


> So not only did he clean your bikes he also cleaned your garage? What a trooper!


I see him wanting a raise on his allowance


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> Carbon does not dampen vibration. It's more ridged than aluminum.


Rigidity and and the ability to dampen vibration are exclusive. Carbon is very well known for it's ability to dampen vibration based on multiple factors on the carbon-fiber reinforced interleaved epoxy composites and the choice of fiber lay-up and the objective of the design. The aerospace industry using carbon in very specific areas where rigidity is mandated, but must have specific dampening abilities for given vibration frequencies. Aviation applies this same dampening requirement for flight controls to dampen the high frequency vibrations.

The same technology applies across all manufacturing disciplines and the use of carbon in handlebars specific in design for this purpose. There have been many threads here on MTBR addressing this subject. Perhaps for handlebars, this could be subjective, but from a technology and application design, carbon has been proven to have significant dampening abilities when designed to incorporate this requirement.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

I received my crank bros bike tool kit. Have not had a chance to look at it in detail. But now I'll be ready to fix things properly


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> I see him wanting a raise on his allowance


He recently got one, from not knowing what money is, to here's a quarter, don't spend it all in one place


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

bachman1961 said:


> ** This is only a few rides with a carbon bar I put on. Am I correct in thinking it will smooth out some brittle frontend feedback on the trails ?


I love my carbon bars and can definitely feel a dampening effect from them.

Take an aluminum handlebar (unmounted) in your hands and tap with a screwdriver

Do the same with your carbon bars and not nearly as much vibration transfers through the bar.

I don't think my like for carbon bars is just a placebo effect, I always switch my bikes to them.

Just my experience with them.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Today I washed and decreased my commuter, put air in the tires and then noticed a leaked in the rear tube, so I swapped that out.

Also went thru all of the stuff I carry in my seat bags, and my fanny pack and hydration pack - sorted things out to try and ensure I was not carrying duplicates of stuff.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

New derailleur hanger and adjustment. General drivetrain clean & lube.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

The old garage queen, my wife's back-up bike, which she hardly ever rode, got taken out for a shake-down ride, after some changes.

Upon this old in excellent condition FSR I removed a 2 year old front XT hydraulic brake lever/caliper and Saint triple front gear lever and replaced them with a cable Deore shift/brake lever and mechanical brake caliper.

I am going to use those components on my 26'er hardtail BOB trailer pulling bike for bike camping.

This red M4 Sworks FSR is going to be shipped to the East Coast for a family vacation at a beach house, and stay there permanently, for family Beach Town cruising.

Perhaps this is under-appreciated application for this nice bike, but it might inspire extended family to ride, and be useful for trips to the beach and store. But I worry about theft. I will bring a lock and sturdy cable to go along with it.

I'm also sending another bike, an old "mens" single speed MTB, to mate with this "girls" bike.

Have to remark that this bike has been on some epic rides.

My chief regret is that at some point I ditched the original Fox float fork and Chris King/Mavic V-brake and XTR levers on the front of the bike, and sold them cheap at a bike swap, upon replacing them with 100 mm travel and hydraulic brakes. The bike would be prettier with the original build.

However it's functional, light, durable, and pristine. It's over-kill for a beach bike.

Maybe it will be taken to some real trails in the east some day.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Forgot to add the other change made was to switch the stem and handlebar to a wider flat bar with a higher rise stem. The old bar was narrow old school and uncomfortable.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Today I picked up my thunderbolt from my LBS as they replaced my rear hub - not sure wether to thank stans or not (product design issues offset by warranty???) for offering a two year warranty.

I also picked up a tool wrap to replace my rear seat bag which would rub on the tire when the seat was down and the rear wheel compressed.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I drooled on it for a little...


What?!?! What's wrong with that???!?


----------



## Jh79 (Oct 31, 2016)

Upgraded that crappy suntour on my hardtail to a rockahox recon air, wow


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

OwenM said:


> ...I put my 1x10 stuff back on.


And now I've made it singlespeed again after breakng the rear derailleur. Wasn't digging the gears, anyway. Bike handles and feels so much better SS that it doesn't even make sense. Wasn't so noticeable when switching to gears and concentrating on using them more effectively, but immediately was after changing back. I'll miss those high gears on flowy sections, though...


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Put my command post dropper back on my bike. My chinese carbon post kept slipping and I want to try some jumps on my trails now so need to get the seat out of the way.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

Brought my bike back to my lbs, this time a box went along with it. Containing my new suntour raidon fork to be installed. Should be ready tomorrow and just yesterday, my shock pump arrived. Great timing for the long weekend ahead.


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

*Too smokey to ride*

The rear SLX shifter on my Thunderbolt 750 had been getting flaky, getting loose inside and I got tired of tending to it. Can't dick around in advance of a vacation and besides, I got to say, "*upgrade opportunity*" :thumbsup: A couple of days ago the LBS could not find the two XT rear shifters that they had in stock so I got a deal on the boxed set. Unfortunately I had just done the cables a month ago, so a bit of a waste there. Starting yesterday afternoon, I:

- replaced both shifters and cables (routed internally)

- discovered my recently assembled headset had come a bit loose - fixed

- greased rear hub (unfortunately when I did it last season I discovered the factory assembly of the cup and cones had been too tight. Not happy with the feel of the bearings/cones, so maybe another upgrade opportunity coming up But I take a lot of time to get it as perfect as possible)

- flossed pivot points

- pumped up shock, fork, tires a bit

- raised dropper a tad

- wiped, lubed chain

I went for a ride today and although I expected to see an improvement in shifting,,,, wow!

Cheers!
Glen


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode it ^^ been crook of late, back in saddle after a two week hiatus. Was a struggle on the climb i.e. coughing my guts out - but, the down made it all worth while =)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Not my bike, I made this out of about $6 worth of PVC for my 3 year-old granddaughter's bike. She didn't want to have to lay it on the ground and wanted to be able to to put it away "like daddy and grandpa's bikes"


----------



## NorcoJ (Sep 3, 2017)

I just purchased some rockshox rtc3 pike 140mm for my norco ht! Can't wait to get rid of my suntours.

Anyone else who has purchased these forks I'd like to hear what you think of them 👍


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cuyuna said:


> Not my bike, I made this out of about $6 worth of PVC for my 3 year-old granddaughter's bike. She didn't want to have to lay it on the ground and wanted to be able to to put it away "like daddy and grandpa's bikes"


+1 very cool!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

I saw a pic where a guy used old bar,stem,seatpost etc. to make a bike stand but I can't find it now. Help please

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

scroll up to #442


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

rockhop said:


> I bought a $4 bear bell because the lush vegetation this time of year provides some of the local singletrack with extremely limited lines of sight.
> 
> It comes with a ball sack and attached magnet to quiet the freaking thing. Otherwise I just tuck it back while riding


Reminds me of this sign, often found throughout bear country...


----------



## Tatuued1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Bought some new brakes, rotors, and handlebars. Only thing left is that new shock I am saving on and my upgrades will be complete..... RIGHT?..........


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

Put my bike away caked in mud about a month ago. I've been training for a half marathon so I haven't ridden since then. Finally gave her a much needed bath today!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

AMac4108 said:


> Put my bike away caked in mud about a month ago. I've been training for a half marathon so I haven't ridden since then. Finally gave her a much needed bath today!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hello, crosstraining.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Washed and tuned suspension.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*double post*

double post


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Made this and trashed the rear hub on the Stache again.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Well, it was last week. I put new Magura MT2's on my 17 y.o. Cannondale SuperV700SX:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

2old said:


> Made this and trashed the rear hub


Cool stand, but how does a hub get trashed?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> Well, it was last week. I put new Magura MT2's on my 17 y.o. Cannondale SuperV700SX:


I have a friend that regrets selling his to this day. :thumbsup:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Actually a few days ago, but I have a Trek 7.5 FX hybrid that the LBS had gotten me to go up a frame size on due to my torso being a bit long relative to my legs. Had also switched out Trek's Isozone crap for a wider straight bar with Ergon GP-3s. Should have put a shorter stem on it from the start, and especially after going to wider bars, but I didn't. Only gets used on pavement, and rarely, so I didn't give it much thought. 
Continuing issues with a back/pelvis injury, plus covering 3-4 extra shifts per week with my relief man out for 6 weeks due to a car crash have had me looking to the hybrid to get any kind of riding in. Had thought to try a 80mm, but the only extra stem I had was 60mm. Boom, instant transformation, and the bike is suddenly much more fun to ride than I'd imagined it could be.
Pic w/the newer bars and grips, but original 100mm stem.







Also reset the Cateye Padrone to 0, and gave the computer and sensor new batteries. Whatever doofus at the LBS installed it had it set for the wrong wheel/tire size, so it's been understating speed and distance all along. First thought on a quick spin after making the changes was that the bike felt faster as well as snappier with the short stem. With the speedo reading right it tells me it's faster than ever, too!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> Cool stand, but how does a hub get trashed?


Riding....sounds like I'm popping teeth off the chain ring when going up hill and my favorite....need to "wind er up" before it engages.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

In the past two weeks I built and installed a new set of handlebars for my bike (wanted to try a 35 degree vs the 45 I built last summer) and removed the Tektro M280 calipers and rotors and installed BB7's (finicky!). They're a little noisy as I'm still bedding them in but the difference in stopping power is night and day! 

...oh...uh...the Ginormous seat pack is so I don't have to ride with a...well...pack. It's pretty liberating!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Just dropped off WTB team i25 and DT Swiss 36t 350 classic to be laced with wheelsmith 2.0/1.7/2.0 spokes and WS Black brass nips. Was told would be ready tomorrow... Excited!

Two days ago i sold my 1995 zj with 310k miles for $2400. Going to put $2600 to that to find me a truck with a bed. I had 12 years of memories in that zj. A man named Anthony bought it as a project truck for his kid and him. Im happy that a person bought it to build it and not part it. After all, it has leather seats and still purse like a kitten, but a kitten that pisses all over your house(oil leaks). So many gaskets need replacing that i just didnt have the time for and with a v8 and gas on the rise it was costing $62 just to get to the coast. And it really was not suitable for mtb as you had the bike rack on the tail(scetchy) or above and hard to reach. So i will get my bike, our bikes, a much more accessable truck!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

My (new)bike won't be here for a few days. 
I've started prepping a fork for it, though.







Probably gonna ditch the ones on the lowers, too, so it looks like its baby brother, but will wait and see. 







Don't care much for all those stickers...definitely taking the air spring guide, rebound, and little identifying ones off.


----------



## Kev711 (Jul 31, 2017)

Upgraded to a 42t 10 gear cassette. Never worked on a mountain bike..it was nice to tinker on one


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Well...

On my 650b Enduro rig, I've installed a 11-46t Sunrace cassette (was 11-42).

I've put the 11-42 cassette, off my 650b onto my second wheel of my 29er AM HT.

Got a team race in 3 weeks... just playing around w/ set ups.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Service the rear shock on bike #1. Pull air sleeve, clean, inspect. All seals look good, Fox Float Fluid all seals & "O" rings, reassemble and charge to fun pressure. Go ride again.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Actually did this last week (Spur cycles bell). Additionally though not pictured the Beargrease got a new rear Jumbo Jim.
Mole


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Wife's new winter build...*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sweet! Tell her congrats. Looking forward to some ride photos with it.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i checked and inflated tires of all three bikes. each has been sitting for a while since my injury and the singlespeed is seriously collecting dust. also, air pressure check on the hardtail's fork--all this time i've been running it a little too stiff. the dualie got a good wipe down and quick look-see since i'll be riding tomorrow.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Added two more tokens to my fork, and two volume reducers to my shock.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Fixed my slipping seatpost.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

took a photo of the serial number on my bottom bracket shell just to have in case the unspeakable and unimaginable happens. i should have done this before i rode the bike out of the shop.

bike theft in san francisco is something of a cottage industry:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Salute my bike for new year , absolutely nothing , eat and drink and film on pc


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Maurizio said:


> Salute my bike for new year , absolutely nothing , eat and drink and film on pc


maurizio, you're always good for a smile!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Took out one of the bottomless tokens I added to my fork yesterday, and lubed my chain.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Dropped it off at the shop for F/R suspension service. Side note about how great my LBS is. The manager meet me 3 hours before they opened today so that I could drop it off on my way to the airport.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Replaced my broken front derailleur mount on my Borealis Echo (my winter rig). Another reason to convert to 1x. The front der frequently gets packed with snow and ice and won't move without a firm tap from my foot. Enough of those firm taps (3 seasons) and you get a broken mount. Easy enough fix. Although the damn mount was $50. It seems like such a simple little aluminum thing - two bolts and a pivot - to cost $50. The same day I bought it I also bought a light switch for my living room that was 79 cents. Got me to wondering. Economies of scale I reckon.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

New fender, Wolf Tooth 49tGC, new grips, and some new bling from Kustom Caps. All done in my garage in 20 degree temps. I really need to get my kerosene heater looked at.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

askibum02 said:


> I really need to get my kerosene heater looked at.


Post a photo and we'll take a look at it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Replaced a cracked faceplate on the gravel bike before it results in a cracked face for me.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

New bike rack.









Did I mention it was connected to this?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> Post a photo and we'll take a look at it.


You would do that for me?! You da man!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

BADDANDY said:


> Did I mention it was connected to this?


Very sweet.

Have you posted anything about your Paseo in any other MTBR threads?


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Have you posted anything about your Paseo in any other MTBR threads?


Not yet, will pick it up Friday. Replaces my Sprinter van. There's only one RV thread in the Over 50 that I know of.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Replaced a cracked faceplate on the gravel bike before it results in a cracked face for me.
> 
> View attachment 1176070


Ahh.. did you know that Thomson had a recall on those face plates way back in the early 2000's. The bad ones have a machined groove on the inside that didn't sit flush to the bar. Just send the old one to them and they'll send a new revised one back, no charge. Happened to me way back.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BADDANDY said:


> Not yet, will pick it up Friday. Replaces my Sprinter van. There's only one RV thread in the Over 50 that I know of.


Sweet! Congrats.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Set my son’s bike up tubeless today. It went smoothly aside from the fact that I could get the bead to seat with my pump. And I couldn’t find a presta/schrader adapter to use my compressor. I ended up driving on icy roads to my LBS for a $1 adapter.:madman:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Just remove the valve and use a blow nozzle to seat the tire. Reinstall valve and pump up with pump. 

No need for a presta/schrader adapter.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

noose said:


> Other than dumping oil all over the floor no. There were 3 settings on my Sweep; 160, 140 and 120mm. The travel adjust video on x-fusions site described the process perfectly. RL2 Fork Travel Adjust You can get a customer version of the damper removal tool much cheaper here: Bikeman X-Fusion Consumer RL2 Damper Removal and Installation Tool (threads onto damper shaft in place of footnut)
> 
> I will say reducing to 140mm tightened up my steering and helps climbing.


I'm still learning about this but can't you just put it on lockout when climbing?


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

This was actually last week but I changed the rear shifter cable and it's so much nicer now. I kept messing with the derailleur thinking it was that when it was the right cable. I don't think a bad shifter cable is mentioned enough for beginners when it comes to shifting problems in the back. No front shifter cable problems yet probably because it's not used as much.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Relacing my back wheel with some decent spokes. Bought bike used and broke two spokes. 2's my limit before action must be taken!

Just put a new seat and flats on my sons bike. Ordered a e10 dropper for him. He doesn't ride that much so figure start him off on something cheap and see if he likes it. I know he will but who knows...


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

BADDANDY said:


> New bike rack.
> 
> View attachment 1176092


Nice. I like the Fiamma racks. I put some Fiamma arms on my Thule.

EDIT: Or is that a Fiamma? It looks a little different, but I know they also have a lot of RV specific stuff too...



BADDANDY said:


> Not yet, will pick it up Friday. Replaces my Sprinter van. There's only one RV thread in the Over 50 that I know of.


Also this one:

http://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/how-many-rvers-mtbr-land-258287.html


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

J_Westy said:


> Or is that a Fiamma? It looks a little different, but I know they also have a lot of RV specific stuff too...Also this one:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/how-many-rvers-mtbr-land-258287.html


It looks like one to me too, but there's no manf/part/serial # on it. Maybe just made for Winnie.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i rode it.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Pulled loads of thorns out of the tyres. Most were little things that probably didn't make it all the way through the tyre, but three of them were sizeable and would have stuck through by a good 5 mm. No hisses upon removal - yay latex tubes!

Rear brakes pads died from mud early into a ride yesterday, so I had to ride for 2 hours without touching the rear brake for fear of ploughing furrows in the rotor. Today revealed only one tiny gouge on the rotor, which I reckon was when the pad spreader spring chewed itself up. A light rub with a whetstone sorted the gouge out, and the rear brakes got new pads, caliper realignment, and a rotor truing.

Graunched my outer chainring on concrete yesterday, so filed three teeth back into some sort of acceptable profile. I was shocked at how soft the alloy on a big XT (3X) chainring is. Also found out by chance I'd knacked the chain somehow* - noticed the end of an outer plate had been bent a little, and it probably wouldn't have been long before that broke on the trail. Dodged a bullet there.

Before yesterday's ride I got around to implementing a Seth's Bike Hacks trick, which was to stick a bit of skateboard grip tape on the dropper remote lever. I've got one of those Reverb plunger remotes, and it's cold and muddy here at the moment, and though I haven't really been having any issues with the remote lever in these conditions, the little bit of grip tape is a huge improvement to the operation of the thing. Wish I'd have done it sooner. Meanwhile, I'll be closely monitoring the wear in the thumb of my right-hand glove...

* Can't have been the concrete incident, I was in the middle chainring for that and the outer chainring stepped in as a bashguard.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

lubed the chain and took it to the park since it was so nice out.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I abused it......


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Couldn't ride today because the trails were thawing and snow was melting, so I washed my bike for the first time, ever, adjusted the pivot bearings, and lubed the chain. Played with portrait mode on my phone while it. You can tell where the software gets confused, but it's a cool little toy to play with.

Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Hand-me-down 1 X 11 annnnnnndddddd camo


----------



## shandke (Mar 31, 2017)

I swapped out the tires on my son’s bike and got my old school mtb out to ride in the snow.


----------



## shandke (Mar 31, 2017)

I’ve been eyeing this frame! She’s one lucky lady.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*A little rear wheel effort*


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

screamingbunny said:


> Hand-me-down 1 X 11 annnnnnndddddd camo
> 
> View attachment 1177161


Nice! I've got two Gunnars but they are both road bikes.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 17, 2004)

Ordered a new Hope rear hub and feel so sneaky typing this with my unknowing wife sitting beside me


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Settle down there cowboy.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Downgraded drive train, fork, pedals, and wheels. Upgraded tires, seat post, stem, and bars. Main bike is now more personalized and has parts interchangeable with my other favorite bikes.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

2018 will see the beginning of the 3rd year on my '16 Trek Fuel EX 9.9. I try to ride my bikes a full 4 seasons before replacing them.

While each of the previous 2 seasons have seen loads of chain, brake pad, front ring, and a few cassette replacements, this is the first full drivetrain replacement. I am going from a full Shimano XT to Sram GX Eagle. This way I will run a 34 front instead of the 32. Gear inch wise, I will have the same low end but gain substantially through the top end.

Also, each season I changed all the dust seals/wipers on the fork and shock. Last year I sent the shock to DirtLabs to have them work their magic on it. It was great! I sent it back again along with the Pike RCT3 and the Fox Transfer dropper post. It all needed new seals, oil, nitrogen charging, etc.

I am also changing all of the suspension bearings and ABP pivots as well as a new BB (changing standards from Shimano to Sram, remember?). Brake pads/rotors are being replaced (keeping Shimano XT stuff--I love it). Brake fluid will also be changed out. All new cables and housing are being put on too. And new bearings/springs in the eggbeater pedals.

Basically, it is a full tune plus. It will wind up being a full rebuild; completely striped down and all parts inspected/replaced/lubed. Yes, it is going to be a little expensive, but its worth it. I ride a lot and will get my money's worth for sure. 

At the beginning of each year I do this stuff. Normally it all happens during ski season, so I don't miss the bike at all. This year we are having a very bad ski season--worst in 38 years. I normally would have skied almost 25 days by now and I have yet to go! Not good.

Good news is, I get the bike back today!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I had to replace my brand new chain yesterday. First ride on it and it snapped twice in 10 minutes.😡 I’m never buying another Shimano chain as long as I live.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ There should a valid reason for a new chain snapping as you've described. Any more to the story?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I replaced it at the same time as I added my 49t rear cog. It was a straight forward install, with the included pin, and it broke in two different places. I replaced it with a SRAM chain and rode yesterday afternoon with no issue.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Any more to the story?


There has to be, Shimano's are all I use and I have never broken one.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

New hoops for new year. Increasing carbon footprint!


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

LoneStar said:


> Ordered a new Hope rear hub and feel so sneaky typing this with my unknowing wife sitting beside me


You were very considerate but what's the plan when the delivery guy knocks at the door? :eekster:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

JackWare said:


> You were very considerate but what's the plan when the delivery guy knocks at the door? :eekster:


Pandora jewelry..delivered at the same time?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Pandora jewelry..delivered at the same time?


:thumbsup: If he times it right he can hide the goods and exchange it, walk into the house with a box for her. Good luck though, I've been in situations waiting for a delivery like that on pins and needles at every truck sound passing by.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

I nominate a local collection site like our local gas station instead of home delivery.
How sad are we?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JackWare said:


> I nominate a local collection site like our local gas station instead of home delivery.
> How sad are we? ??


I've had packages delivered to my local UPS or FedEx outlet. More out of convenience and worry free of someone stealing it off the porch. It would work for this though.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

I purchased some some new weighing scales to see how my Nutrail's January diet is going


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*A fresh set of Straight Pull I-9 245's for the wife's build*


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've had packages delivered to my local UPS or FedEx outlet. More out of convenience and worry free of someone stealing it off the porch. It would work for this though.


I have my expensive packages delivered to my work. If work is closed the shipper will keep the package until it can be delivered and signed off for. Business deliveries are NEVER left on a porch or door-side in public view.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1179571
> 
> 
> View attachment 1179570


Happy wife happy life. You learn well Grasshopper. :thumbsup:


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

All my bikes are clean and ready to be ridden. One bike is just sitting patiently waiting to get built up. Only one problem. Weather happens.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Tubeless conversion on my new Jeffsy. By far the most difficult one I've ever done. Love the bike but not so sure about the DT Swiss M1900 wheels.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2018)

A thorough cleaning of my older steed before the sale to a friend tomorrow.......bitter sweet as it was my 1st, but i know it will be both ridden and cared for as i once did.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> A thorough cleaning of my older steed before the sale to a friend tomorrow.......bitter sweet as it was my 1st, but i know it will be both ridden and cared for as i once did.


Did you at least give her a good flogging before her send off?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you at least give her a good flogging before her send off?


sadly no......i will see it as we ride together on occasion.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> sadly no......i will see her as we ride together on occasion.


You are a bigger man that I. Letting her go is one thing but to a friend and then on top of that seeing her with him on occasion. That would kill me.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode it like I stole it ^^

Give the ole girl a clean in the morning ;-)

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You are a bigger man that I. Letting her go is one thing but to a friend and then on top of that seeing her with him on occasion. That would kill me.


i see what you did there young man!! :nono: and BTW the friend is a gal, so a gal receiving a gal of sorts one might say :skep:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> sadly no......i will see it as we ride together on occasion.


Hmm thought she was a no show? 

Did u sell your roadie?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Hmm thought she was a no show?
> 
> Did u sell your roadie?


she was, not that any formal invite was offered....

sold my 1st mtb, an 08 iron horse mk111


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> i see what you did there young man!! :nono: and BTW the friend is a gal, so a gal receiving a gal of sorts one might say :skep:


Well, that they say can hurt even more. You drove her to switch teams and then were big enough to hand her off to another. Much kudos to you my friend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Well, that they say can hurt even more. You drove her to switch teams and then were big enough to hand her off to another. Much kudos to you my friend.


sale is final with an in depth tutorial before i handed it over...:bluefrown:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

installed the shorter stem:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

shekky said:


> installed the shorter stem:


Where? I can't see it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

chazpat said:


> Where? I can't see it!


is that a luggage mount i see??


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It kinda looks like he's saddled up.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> is that a luggage mount i see??


niterider COULD make their mounts a little more low-profile...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> sale is final with an in depth tutorial before i handed it over...:bluefrown:


:lol::lol::lol: Yeah, maybe I carried that one a bit too far. ut:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Yeah, maybe I carried that one a bit too far. ut:


seriously?? :yikes:


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

For my bike, I stayed on track with my weight loss regimen!

I promised her she wouldn't have to carry such a load!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Raining cats & dogs outside... so no riding today.

Bit of black spray paint put on to cover up scratches etc. on both my mules.

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Separated shoulder 10 days ago so on the mend...converting my Heckler from 3X9 to 1X9. Also working on the new Kona Process that pulled a stick into rear derailleur and fukked it up on 5th ride. Have a Park derailleur hangar alignment tool on order to see if I can salvage the GX12 derailleur. At least one bike will be ready when I'm healed!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2018)

targnik said:


> Raining cats & dogs outside..


i've always been curious of this quote and it's relative meaning.

"raining cats and dogs" may refer to a storm with wind (dogs) and heavy rain (cats). If it is raining cats and dogs, it is raining unusually or unbelievably hard.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> i've always been curious of this quote and it's relative meaning.
> 
> "raining cats and dogs" may refer to a storm with wind (dogs) and heavy rain (cats). If it is raining cats and dogs, it is raining unusually or unbelievably hard.


https://i.stuff.co.nz/otago/101076438/dunedin-declares-civil-defence-state-of-emergency

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> i've always been curious of this quote and it's relative meaning.
> 
> "raining cats and dogs" may refer to a storm with wind (dogs) and heavy rain (cats). If it is raining cats and dogs, it is raining unusually or unbelievably hard.


My Dad would say "It's raining cats, dogs, and little fishes." What do the fishes represent?

Also "It's raining pitchforks and axe handles"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> i've always been curious of this quote and it's relative meaning.
> 
> "raining cats and dogs" may refer to a storm with wind (dogs) and heavy rain (cats). If it is raining cats and dogs, it is raining unusually or unbelievably hard.


It means: It's raining buckets outside, jeez do I have to explain everything around here?


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing much, replaced the pins on the pedals, lubed the chain and gave the bike a decent wipe down and took it out for a few hours. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> it is raining cats and dogs


I know, I just stepped in a poodle.

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Darth Lefty said:


> My Dad would say "It's raining cats, dogs, and little fishes." What do the fishes represent?
> 
> Also "It's raining pitchforks and axe handles"


when it was raining at the same time the sun was shining my grandmother would say "the devil's beatin' his wife"...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

shekky said:


> when it was raining at the same time the sun was shining my grandmother would say "the devil's beatin' his wife"...


That also means it will rain the next day.


----------



## Green Griffin 420 (Feb 3, 2018)

I did look at my bike today...does that count.

Of course is was 28 deg when I woke up this morning.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Did the 54T ratchet upgrade on my DT350 and successfully swapped out my rear 180mm rotor for a 203mm. Unsuccessfully tried to swap out my front 180mm rotor for a 203mm, I bought the wrong f*cking adapter. Hello $10 shipping because I need it by Wednesday, and the closest bike shop that has one is an hour away. I get off too late at night to make it there during the week.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Did you swap from a stock 18t or the 36t?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Turns out it was a 36T, I thought it was an 18T.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

It's a good upgrade, either way. I've seen people comment they can't tell much difference. The internet being what it is, I have to wonder if they've ever even seen a 54T ratchet outside of pictures, much less ridden one. The more POE I try, the more I want...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Took spacers out from flat pedals ^^

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Wife's build all but fitted & 'dialed-in'*


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

New rear tire for the Mukluk!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the sun glare from my top tube was getting to me.

some gaffer's tape took care of that:


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

New Raceface Next R cranks, 203mm front disk, and a full teardown and clean getting it ready for spring.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Get a Grip...*


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Cleaned the bike and ordered some new grips, have to do something while the weather is bad. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Get a Grip with some Old Grips...*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MacGyver ^


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

rode it to the shop for a new rockshox reverb, a pair of hope hubs laced to WTB rims and new rotors and pads.

more to follow.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

shekky said:


> the sun glare from my top tube was getting to me.
> 
> some gaffer's tape took care of that:
> 
> View attachment 1183495


HA , cool idea. 
I mean, *MAN, the things people complain about !!*

ME;
Didn't want to be bothered taking the entire bike in so I took my seat/post into work last night to fuss with it since I have a new Selle saddle I purchased and the seat on the bike was where I want it and have confirmed that by comfort and ride for almost a year.

See, the other day I found a few other sources of info on correct dimensions, inseam, fit and seat position further confirming it's spot-on. I didn't want to start over from ground-zero and at least utilize what I already know to work.

I used some tape measures and a fabricated plumb bob to check things including seat angle. Now I'll wait to ride it and test it some because the recent chill and weather has me less active. 
I'm betting it's right-on although I may have to teeter the nose angle some by trial and error test rides. 
The Selle and the factory seat are very close in size and shape so that was a happy coincidence making things fairly easy.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

I got the dropper installed and finished up my new build

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

Yesterday I achieved a very gratifying triumph fixing up a slightly used (just a few rides) pair of DT Swiss wheels built by a wheel builder who was quite proud of their true, well tensioned condition. Unfortunately Canada Post had a go with the light shipping boxes and when I checked them out upon arrival, they were both off, but the front tension looked like this:









The box had been damaged a little and an axle had poked through at one point. Beat up a bit ya think? There was a pre-existing slight hop too. Over the course of a couple of weeks' relaxed approach, I got them pretty good, but the front still had a bit of a hop, and at that point any correction I could do would make another issue worse, i.e. the low-radius section also had the lowest spoke tension and the higher spots already had the highest tension. Prior to this I had hardly used my tension meter. I only did spot checking and upon examining my old wheels - they were still very true, just way too high tension I got lots of practice with the tension meter and Park Tool app with these wheels, feel very comfortable with it now. I had enjoyed learning a bit about wheel truing general issues from the seller and I consider this to be a bonus. So I reset the whole thing, went at it with some well-planned major changes to sort of reset the whole process into something manageable. Two adjustment/stress relief sessions later, I ended up with this:









With the wheel very true, no hop, perfect dishing So gratifying to solve that riddle They look awesome on the bike, appear brand new!

Glen


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

New pivot bearings for the Norco, 1/2 were smoked. Of course the last bearing was seized in the frame and took an hour to remove.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

replaced a bent derailleur hanger and got the bike ready for a ride tomorrow, nothing too exciting.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Bought my wife a Cricut for Christmas. I think I use it more than she does... New head tube sticker.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cleaned my drivetrain for the first time in about 8mo, and installed a new steel RF chainring.


20180310_174128 by Nate, on Flickr

I also picked up a new rear Salsa Deadbolt bolt-on thru axle to replace the Maxle that stuck out too much and kept getting smashed on rocks. It's the first low-profile rear bolt-on thru axle I've found that'll fit my bike.


20180310_174153 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

made upgrades which nearly totaled what i paid for the bike.

nice hand-built wheels are worth the money.

















dropper posts are a fun twist to the mountain biking i knew in my prime.


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

The shock for my T-Bolt came back from a service, so it was a great time to clean, lube, torque all the suspension bushings. Checked that the force to lift the rear axle while the shock top pivot and wheel are removed was still in spec.

Cheers!
Glen


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fixed a flat on the roadie.

Added frame pump to both bikes.

Cleaned them. and their drive trains/lube..nice to have clean bikes ready to roll.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2018)

Greased my suspension links, and installed volume spacers in my shock.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Washed my bike and lubed the drivetrain after a successful NICA race weekend. Also found out my shock is leaking.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

askibum02 said:


> Also found out my shock is leaking.


That's generally an easy fix.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Fixed a flat on the roadie.
> 
> Added frame pump to both bikes.
> 
> Cleaned them. and their drive trains/lube..nice to have clean bikes ready to roll.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I put air in my tires and rode like I normally do.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1188321


Lol.. miss that signature around the forums.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> That's generally an easy fix.


I'm going to do an air can service. It shouldn't be due yet though, I only have about 30 or 35 hours on the bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Lol.. miss that signature around the forums.


Yep, hope he returns.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Found a couple pin holes in the rear tire that weren't sealing yesterday when I was cleaning up my bike. I refreshed the Stan's in anticipation of going out of town for the week for work, and taking my bike with me. I had EXACTLY 4oz. of sealant in the bottle.:rockon:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

It was raining, I didn't have to go to work today but my wife did so&#8230; what am I going to do this afternoon? How about a little bike work!

Washed 5 bikes (it stopped raining), touched up the paint on 2 bikes, swapped around some saddles, and broke down one bike so I can eBay the frame. Also ordered two saddles from Amazon, just needed one but they had a promotion with a big discount on a second one.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

chazpat said:


> It was raining, I didn't have to go to work today but my wife did so&#8230; what am I going to do this afternoon? How about a little bike work!
> 
> Washed 5 bikes (it stopped raining), touched up the paint on 2 bikes, swapped around some saddles, and broke down one bike so I can eBay the frame. Also ordered two saddles from Amazon, just needed one but they had a promotion with a big discount on a second one.
> 
> View attachment 1188524


I have a great idea for a new reality TV show: Bike Hoarders. But at least yours look nice now. BTW did you see that one lady that had like 5000 bikes on her property and the govt. raided the garage and confiscated the bikes?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome Chaz 

I just removed all the red AZ dirt, my chain looked rusty! Ready for the next ride.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yesterday I ordered something very mundane but in my opinion (hopefully) very underrated: a kind of sort of + bike tire. A 26 x 2.7 inch one. Standard tires supposedly end at 2.5 inches wide, and + start at 2.8 inches wide. So 2.6 and 2.7 inch tires are in the gray area between the two sizes. Why 2.7? Why not 3.0's? 2.6 and 2.7 should be able to fit in any standard front fork that is the same size designation as the tire (as in 26" fork for 26" tire), 2.8 may not. So I'll play it safe and try 2.7 first. Also the rear of my 27.5" triangle where the tire is next to is exactly 2.75 inches wide. 27.5 x 2.35 BARELY fits (for length not width). So downsizing to the 26 x 2.7 should fit and provide better climbing and traction. Hell I may even do both tires 26+ on a 27.5 frame. It sounds fun and still decent rollover. 

Bored with doing the same trails over and over again? Not if you switch tire and wheel sizes. This will take several months or even years to figure out and feel the difference of every tire and wheel combination on all major trails in the area. Then you can use different wheel/tire combinations for specific trails. For example, I may do a standard 27.5 or 27.5 x 2.6 on rocky stuff that needs clearance and keep 26+ in back. I don't know if the reverse ---26+ front 27.5 standard back would be better for anything but I'll happily spend dozens of hours trying it! I love 27.5's, so versatile to put 26+ tires on and see how things go. You can do the same with 29 and 27.5+ tires but I don't have a 29 so I'll just do this with 27.5. We'll see how big I can go in front but 2.7 in back looks max. No need to buy a + bike or do all that fancy boost conversion stuff when there are plenty of tire sizes to mix and match to your current rims. 23-24mm internal rims will be perfectly fine for these sizes. In fact Shiggy said a few years ago he was running a 2.6 inch tire on 13mm rims (!)

BTW it looks like there are no 26 x 2.6, only 2.5 and 2.7, and for 27.5 there is no 2.7, only 2.6 and 2.8 if you were wondering. But at least they both have something 2.6 to 2.8 that should fit a standard fork. And then you put the smaller tire size with + width in back. STOKED!!!


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Awesome Chaz
> 
> I just removed all the red AZ dirt, my chain looked rusty! Ready for the next ride.


Where did you go in AZ? I just got back yesterday from there.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

richj8990 said:


> Where did you go in AZ? I just got back yesterday from there.


Went to Sedona, it was awesome!

We did take hi line the wrong way, and we did some serious HAB but it was all worth it. If I was scared about rocks, Sedona took that right out lol


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

This weekend I extended, cleaned, greased the disk brake pistons on my Thunderbolt, did my first brake bleed, and then installed new pads. All this to get a nice fresh start on the new Ice-Tech rotors I bought to fit the 6 bolt hubs on my new DT Swiss wheels and get them off to a nice fresh start - nice to see the brake pads moving smoothly and symmetrically

Glen


----------



## Toogy (May 20, 2015)

Installed new Rotors on my Roscoe 8, figured since I upgraded the levers and calipers a few weeks ago I might as well do the whole system. First time doing any serious work on my bike as well so decided to make a video out of it. I'm a complete noobie to this sort of stuff, so be kind!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I converted my Raceface Aeffects and Vittorio Mezcals to tubeless this afternoon. I was sort of hesitant, but shouldn't have been. This was EASY. Hell, I didn't even need a reservoir equipped pump or a compressor. I used a couple of oz. of Stans and my old Topeak floor pump and they pumped right up. I rode it around the block a couple of times @ 40 PSI and then lowered the pressure to 30. I'll check them tomorrow and see how they held over night. 

So far, so good!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

chuckha62 said:


> I converted my Raceface Aeffects and Vittorio Mezcals to tubeless this afternoon. I was sort of hesitant, but shouldn't have been. This was EASY. Hell, I didn't even need a reservoir equipped pump or a compressor. I used a couple of oz. of Stans and my old Topeak floor pump and they pumped right up. I rode it around the block a couple of times @ 40 PSI and then lowered the pressure to 30. I'll check them tomorrow and see how they held over night.
> 
> So far, so good!


How do you like the Mezcals? I'm thinking about giving one a try with a Barzo up front.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Built up the new frame!




























Sorry for terrible pics. Better to come.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shweet! ^


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

chazpat said:


> How do you like the Mezcals? I'm thinking about giving one a try with a Barzo up front.


So far, I like them a lot. They're very fast rolling, similar to my Hutchinson Pythons. Now that I've gone tubeless and can run lower pressure, they also show good traction in my conditions.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Bike fits (3 bikes)...


----------



## Jude20VT (May 31, 2012)

Just got some updated decals for my fork. BKStickers tweaked their 2016 Fox Source Cast decal for me, originally read "SOURCE SC CAST" switched to "TREK SL ELITE". Not really a needed "mod", but matches my Superfly frame colors.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Had some creaking on hard pedaling today so I broke down the rear suspension, cleaned, and greased it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

askibum02 said:


> Had some creaking on hard pedaling today so I broke down the rear suspension, cleaned, and greased it.


Did this take care of the problem?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> Did this take care of the problem?


I won't know til Saturday. It was quiet when I rode it in the hood, but it was only creaking with hard pedaling to begin with.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

askibum02 said:


> I won't know til Saturday. It was quiet when I rode it in the hood, but it was only creaking with hard pedaling to begin with.


Could be the pedals.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

stripes said:


> Could be the pedals.


I suppose it could be, but they are only a few months old. Next thing I'll check is the seat post.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

After putting it together, and being my first time, I took it to a shop nearby to do a double check, and help with the chain tension.

Took it for a short spin..me likes


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Had the fork insides changed out and well oiled. Much better now


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

In the last couple of days;
Ditched the tubes and set up tubeless.
Bled the brakes and put new pads on.
Complete service of my fork including a charger bleed.

Patiently waiting for the trails to dry out now that the bike is tuned up and ready to go.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Bought front SLX brakes. I accidentally busted one of the piston seals on my $40 front brakes, so time for new ones. It's really nice to get a good brake system for so cheap. Not that I downhill like a maniac or anything, I don't, but I don't think you can be overbraked either. Watch I'll go over the bars now right after installing and testing them. 

When looking for a replacement, it looks like there are two main types, the $25-55 lower-end types that work but may be squeaky and have other problems, and the $85+ types that are the real deal. Amazon actually had a Chinese front brake and rotor for $25, hydraulic. Amazing. Only problem is that a lot of the low-end ones are left-rear and right-front so I didn't buy it. I'd try one just for kicks, if it doesn't work well big deal it was only $25. The Shimano Deore I have on the back were $63 so Deore now is priced between the low- and high-end brakes. My other bike has Tektro Aurigas, and I really like them, but the front replacement for those was $85 too, so why not try out SLX? XT's were only $5 more at $90, but some reviewers said SLX is a tad easier and simpler for setup. I think they will do just fine.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

richj8990 said:


> Bought front SLX brakes. I accidentally busted one of the piston seals on my $40 front brakes, so time for new ones. It's really nice to get a good brake system for so cheap. Not that I downhill like a maniac or anything, I don't, but I don't think you can be overbraked either. Watch I'll go over the bars now right after installing and testing them.
> 
> When looking for a replacement, it looks like there are two main types, the $25-55 lower-end types that work but may be squeaky and have other problems, and the $85+ types that are the real deal. Amazon actually had a Chinese front brake and rotor for $25, hydraulic. Amazing. Only problem is that a lot of the low-end ones are left-rear and right-front so I didn't buy it. I'd try one just for kicks, if it doesn't work well big deal it was only $25. The Shimano Deore I have on the back were $63 so Deore now is priced between the low- and high-end brakes. My other bike has Tektro Aurigas, and I really like them, but the front replacement for those was $85 too, so why not try out SLX? XT's were only $5 more at $90, but some reviewers said SLX is a tad easier and simpler for setup. I think they will do just fine.


You will like them, I have them on my 29er and thinking of swapping them to my Heckler, not sure yet. Solid brakes, I have Deore on the Heckler and they are good, but I think SLX are a lot better.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I installed a new chain on the primary ride (before the cassette wore out this time), cleaned the drivetrain, installed a pump bracket, installed a bell, and refreshed sealant in the rear tire. Getting the bike ready for a couple of Moab trips in the next few weeks.

I also bled the fork remote, cleaned up drivetrain, tightened chainring bolts, replaced front wheel and added pump bracket on the hard tail to get it back into the rotation.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing much, just a quick wash, lubed the chain and went for a ride.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

CHECK YOUR BOLTS, BOYS N GIRLS!

I'm glad I did before my ride tomorrow! My headset was super lose! Man, honestly I had never gone through my bolts. All others were good to go. Cleaned drive train, and lubed it up.

Ready for Ride for Rwanda! 25miles.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

On the new full squish I converted the wheels to tubeless, also installed pedals, adjusted the suspension best I could, also made sure everything was nice and tight. Ready for the break in ride tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

The boy and I cleaned our chains and lubed them with Squirt dry lube.
IMG_7097 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
IMG_4070 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Finally converted the new Breezer gravel/road bike to tubeless. Not sure what pump them up to yet but will experiment. Only came with 30c WTB exposures so I'll start on the high side.
Mole


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

On Wed, I got my Thomson Covert dropper back from being serviced. Pretty much good as new. Glad to have it back.


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

*Over the last few days...*

I rebuilt the 'front end' on my 2010 rockhopper.
The last upgrade was a Nukeproof DH wheel to go with the 2.4" Maxxis HR II tire.
This was great upgrade; the back wheel became responsive in a way I could never before have appreciated. It became alive- with instant acceleration and confidence boosting stiffness. And with the wider tire, traction was unbreakable. Or at least controlled feeling when it did break. Drifting, anyone?
But I suspect that all contributed to the demise of the front wheel axle (9mm QR). As I pushed harder, it couldn't take it, and it snapped.
The obvious solution was a through axle up front. Except that there are a lot of options for a short-travel, 26" straight steerer fork. Happily, the Manitou Circus Expert, with its 20mm TA was just the ticket!
The Hope Tech DH wheel w/Pro4 hub was a great deal from Chain Reaction Cycles, especially on sale 20% off. Spinning on that fat 20mm axle, it feels solid and tracks like a Patriot missile.
Bumping up the front rotor 20mm to 180mm seemed like a smart brake upgrade that won't be limited to the current stock BB5. I really like the simplicity of my mechs, but I may give my fingers a break and upgrade to hydraulics at some point.
I never liked partial cable housing (except for hydraulic brakes). I mean really, add like 7-8 entry points for dirt, water and crap to your transmission controls just to save a few grams? Seriously? Anyway, I filed out the stops to allow continuous housing, and am glad I did. So far.
Still not that happy with the X5 shifters/derailleurs, but they'll do for now.
Might add a dropper. Might not. 
Happy now to put the wrenches down for a bit and just ride!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

I road mine


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Replaced a couple of broken alloy nipples, re-tensioned the spokes and re-trued the wheel, put in new rim tape and sealant, and wiped down the drivetrain. Pretty mundane, but necessary stuff before next week's return to Moab.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Washed 5 week old mud off my bike after my ride today. My bike is now cleaner than my truck.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lots!

New 1x10 set up! With a friend's help.

30t front 11/42 rear

New grips RF
We also move the dropper lever to a much better location.

New RF Chesters

The DT was ready for a change, and so were the VP Vice pedals.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some nice upgrades Jcd.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Some nice upgrades Jcd.


Thanks! The timing on the upgrade to 1x was perfect. The pedals were also in bad shape, and the grips were more bling than anything. 

Test in the morning, going to try some climbing, have the day off.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks! The timing on the upgrade to 1x was perfect. The pedals were also in bad shape, and the grips were more bling than anything.
> 
> Test in the morning, going to try some climbing, have the day off.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


I pray the weather Gods deliver for you tomorrow.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks! The timing on the upgrade to 1x was perfect. The pedals were also in bad shape, and the grips were more bling than anything.
> 
> Test in the morning, going to try some climbing, have the day off.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Does your rear derailleur work ok with the 42 or did you swap it as well?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Testing it yesterday zero issues, going for a ride in a bit. Didn't swap that. XT long cage, we did adjust the B screw quite a bit.


chazpat said:


> Does your rear derailleur work ok with the 42 or did you swap it as well?


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Mukluk, Beargrease, and Chameleon all got new chains today!
Mole


----------



## jmeb (Jun 4, 2014)

Bike gets crank booties tonight, and some flats for the first time before tomorrows ride. Shortly it's gonna get its first lower leg service performed by me, which is long overdue.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Had a flat on my tubeless set up, first time removing the valve core and adding orange seal, I might have gone a tad over 4oz I'm sure that's a none issue. 

Now, if it holds up. Piece of cake! The bead was seated so just the floor pump worked, then I've been rotating the tire, so hopefully ready for Marshalls tomorrow!


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Set aside a pair of new tires for my upcoming (first ever) XC race. They're about 300g lighter than the free ride tires I'm running right now, so it oughta make a difference. The bike they're going on-


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Tried to set my new wheels up tubeless, but the tape I bought was too wide. I need to get some narrower tape tomorrow. I also sent my shock into Avalanche so Craig can work his magic.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

black bar tape next

A lot! Fun Saturday morning, all my bikes were cleaned, lubed, bolts checked, tire pressure settings, except one bike which later I have to refill my front tire with OS and add some air to my fork/shock.

Also adjusted the brake levers on the SS, and the seat collar wasn't tight enough my seat was dropping.

The gravel bike got a new SDG saddle, and her sadle went to the SS.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Spent three hours clearing drains along the trail.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Outpost frame bag added;

Want to have more carry options and minimize need for hydro bladder on my back. The medium size fits nice and easily handles a 2 liter bag, maybe a 3L. 
Good integrity and fit options, a flap opening for easily running the hose thru and can zip from bigger triangle to a rectangle tube bag leaving water cages available. Very well thought-out design versus custom made stuff and about $45. 
I decided to clean up the tri tubes before mounting it so my bike now has a few clean spots.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Yesterday I diagnosed the sloppy shifting I have been experiencing the past couple of weeks on one of my bikes.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Rode it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Last week was a new cassette and chain. Yesterday was a new dropper (bontrager).


----------

